# Wow Real Tattoo



## Schwalor (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen 
würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja es is für immer , ja wenn ich 70 bin schrumpelt es , ja ............................



Freu mich auf eure Bilder


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Februar 2008)

Bevor jetzt wieder die Typen ankommen die "LOL! Spinner/Spast/etc" schreiben: Lasst es, sonst kriegt ihr ne Verwarnung.

Zum Tattoo. Find ich recht gut gemacht =)
Zumal sich das Logo der Horde auch ausgezeichnet für sowas eignet, da es gut zu den Tribals passt.

Outsider werdens als nettes Motiv wahrnehmen
Insider werdens geil finden *g*


For the Horde! :>


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (7. Februar 2008)

geil...

mach ich mir mit 18 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (7. Februar 2008)

respekt so eine entscheidung zu treffen ists icher nicht leciht und das "peckerl" wie man in österreich sagen würde schaut echt super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Februar 2008)

joa sieht ganz nett aus^^


----------



## Endokan (7. Februar 2008)

Nice =) also ich hätts mich nicht getraut das machen zu lassen. Bin zwar ally aber ich finds trotzdem echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   RespekT


----------



## Throgan (7. Februar 2008)

Sehr nette Idee, sieht cool aus, auch wenn ich Ally bin^^

Ich häts evtl. n bisl kleiner gemacht das ganze, aber wenn man schon so groé Oberarme hat^^

Spaß bei Seite, ist schon nicht schlecht =)


----------



## Imperator22 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es auch sehr gelungen, auch wenn ich Ally bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber würde mir persönlich nie eines Stechen lassen (Tatoo mit WoW Logo). 

MfG


----------



## Timmeee1 (7. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joa ist gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch eins und mir auch schonmal überlegt eins mit WoW Motiv zu machen haben aber keine Idee was ich 

nehmen könnte vllt wie ein 25er Raid gegen Illidan kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purga (7. Februar 2008)

Ich will mir ja später auch eins machen lassen, nur warte ich auf eine Eingebung für DAS Motiv ):>

Nicht umbedingt eins das mit WoW zu tun hat... aber könnte auch sein, was schurkisches oder dämonisches... wobei ich eigentlich ein Fan der Japanischen bin... so ein großer Oni oder was in der Art <3


----------



## Tal (7. Februar 2008)

Findes es auch gut gelungen ... bin zwar nen WoW-Kranker aber hätte es nicht erkannt^^

Dann find ichs noch interessant was so nen post von nen Moderator bewirken kann, hat zwar zur folge das weniger Beiträge kommen, dafür sind sie angebracht und erwecken den Eindrück das es nicht nur aus langeweile passiert ;-D

Schönen tag zusammen


----------



## Pumajäger (7. Februar 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> geil...
> 
> mach ich mir mit 18 auch
> 
> ...




kannst ja fragen ob du es zum abziehen haben darfst XD

zum thema: GEIL!

könnte mir auch stehen .....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber vielleicht etwas kleiner^^


----------



## Tanknix (7. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut gelungen, einfach TOP

PS: auch haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellvetic (7. Februar 2008)

es sieht gut aus, auch saubere arbeit vom tättowierer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persönlich hätte das rot weggelassen und das logo schwarz schattiert, oder ein dunkleres, kräftigeres rot genommen. aber das ist ja geschmackssache. ich selber mag halt keine farbe in tribals rsp symbolen, und wenn dann eher dunkle töne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungwale (7. Februar 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Dann find ichs noch interessant was so nen post von nen Moderator bewirken kann, hat zwar zur folge das weniger Beiträge kommen, dafür sind sie angebracht und erwecken den Eindrück das es nicht nur aus langeweile passiert ;-D



Jo stimmt, ist auffällig...zumal sich noch nicht einmal diejenigen zu wort gemeldet haben, die sonst zu jedem thema meinen das "göschle" aufreissen zu müssen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Tatoos sind generell top, und deins sieht richtig gut aus...ist ne originelle idee. Gratz!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedemO (7. Februar 2008)

NICE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl es ein Logo aus WoW ist, ist es trotzdem noch, für Outsider, recht neutral gehalten.
Leider hab ich auf meinen Oberarmen keinen Platz mehr, sonst käm ich auch noch auf die idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodlight (7. Februar 2008)

echt cool ^^ aber irgendwann merkst du das die ally deine wahre bestimmung ist ....aber halb so schlimm dann kannsts ja immer noch durchstreichen lassen =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lump21 (7. Februar 2008)

ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.

mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen


----------



## Rudi TD (7. Februar 2008)

> LOL! Spinner/Spast/etc


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Find ich nice.
Nur was passiert wenn du irgendwann mal zur Allainz wechselst??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purga (7. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



ja klar und wenn ich mir nen Zombi als Tatoo machen lasse bin ich Zombisüchtig, und nen Kolibiretatoo aufm Rück ist dann wohl ein Vogelsüchtiger.... so einen Scheiß hab ich noch nie gehört! Was ne Logik.... 

War ja klar das wieder so einer kommt.... die Leute die glauben alles was einem gefällt sei eine Sucht


----------



## BaLR0g (7. Februar 2008)

> Wie krank muss man sein, dass man seinen Körper mit einem virtuellen, unbedeutsamen Spiel verunstaltet....



Und wenn er nicht gesagt hätte, dass das ein WoW Logo ist?
Das ist nur ein Tattoo mit einem geilen Motiv, weiter nichts...


----------



## Grimtom (7. Februar 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen
> würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .
> 
> 
> ...




Respekt, ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt der WoW Fan, aber das Tattoo sieht gut aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich sehs jetzt nicht unbedingt in Verbindung mit WoW.

PS: hast bei Blizz mal nach gefragt, wegen "Copy Right" und so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dahir (7. Februar 2008)

also ich find das motiv wirklich gelungen, bin zwar im grunde nicht so für tatoos aber das sieht wirklich gut aus...und in 20 Jahren denkst du dabei auch nicht mehr an wow...;D

@ lump: es gibt wesentlich kränkere(?) Menschen, bei denen man es nicht sieht...er steht dazu, ist da was schlechtes dran? finde ich nicht...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Find ich gut. Ist nicht aufdringlich wie ein [insert random race] auf der [insert random bodypart]. aber trotzdem wird es wohl jeder erkennen der Warcraft kennt.

Und zur Allianz wechseln, HA!!!!
Wie heißt es so schön "once you go black, you never go back."


----------



## Ceilyn (7. Februar 2008)

motiv sieht gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denke man nimmt es auch net sofort war das es von wow ist ... 

hab selbst ein tattoo ... aber keines mit wow logo oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sondern halt normales motiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverquest (7. Februar 2008)

sieht auch super aus nur wenn da nen kreuz durch das horden zeichen wär würde ich es noch besser finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne scherz echt geile idee


----------



## Stery (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich finds gut. Sieht sehr cool aus. 

Was habt ihr für ein problem damit das es aus WOW kommt... ist doch vollkommen egal woher er die vorlage hat... Ist jetzt ja nicht so das er sich das cover des Spiels hat stechen lassen. Ist doch einfach nur irgend ein Symbol und wenns ihm gefällt, ist doch ok.


----------



## Mooseman (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab schon Angst gehabt, dass ich als Bild jetzt ein Taure in T2 sehe. So als Tribal fällt ja nicht wirklich auf, dass es ein Spiel ist. Insofern Geschmackssache. Hast aber Glück gehabt, dass Du kein Tetris - süchtiger bist^^


----------



## wow_shadowpriest (7. Februar 2008)

ich find toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenn ich eigentlich ally spiele


----------



## Esgarothan (7. Februar 2008)

[/quote]
Wie krank muss man sein, dass man seinen Körper mit einem virtuellen, unbedeutsamen Spiel verunstaltet....

Jo, die geistige Reife sinkt, und sinkt, und sinkt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


Mal ganz ehrlich, was ist dagegen zu sagen?
 Wenn sich jemand dazu hingezogen fühlt und das Spiel als Hobby hat (ja, das Hobby gibts), kann er sich dieses Tatoo doch als Ausdruck dieses Hobbys tätowieren.

Wenn sich jemand das Emblem seiner Lieblings-Fussballmannschaft auf den Arm tätowiert sagt doch auch keiner was...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum sollte das bei einem genauso legitimen Hobby anders sein?? 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Nekros27 (7. Februar 2008)

> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



also ich find das bild hat so gut wie nix mit wow zu tun wen man es als tatoo sieht und so ne antwort wird man doch wohl net geben wenn man nich süchig is. Ich könnt mir vorstellen das wen dieses motiv im laden angeboten werden würde auch von net wow süchitgen genommen werden würde weil's halt geil aussieht^^


----------



## Xondor (7. Februar 2008)

gefällt mir, auch wenn ich mir sowas nicht machen lassen würde^^


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich find es ist super geworden. Respekt.
Denke mal, dass Leute, die wissen was Sache ist doch schmunzeln werden. Andere werden es bestimmt als normales Tattoo ansehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Solche Kommentare wie Suchti oder so kann ich nicht verstehen. Es ist ein Tattoo zu seinem Hobby. Da hat damit, ob er süchtig ist gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ungwale (7. Februar 2008)

Purga schrieb:


> ja klar und wenn ich mir nen Zombi als Tatoo machen lasse bin ich Zombisüchtig, und nen Kolibiretatoo aufm Rück ist dann wohl ein Vogelsüchtiger.... so einen Scheiß hab ich noch nie gehört! Was ne Logik....
> 
> War ja klar das wieder so einer kommt.... die Leute die glauben alles was einem gefällt sei eine Sucht




Dem stimme ich zu. Dieses tattoo zeigt, dass er auf wow steht und ihm tattoos gefallen...mehr nicht. Und es ist nunmal gemeinhin so (zumindest praktiziere ich das so^^), dass man sich nur tattoos stechen lässt, die einem gefallen bzw. dinge symbolisieren, die einem gefallen. 
Das ist zumindest meine/unsere meinung...dass der te "krank" sei, ist eben seine meinung. Wobei man vielleicht hätte erwarten können, dass diese doch recht krasse anschauung erläutert bzw. begründet wird.


----------



## Xondor (7. Februar 2008)

und an die leute die meinen das sowas krank sei:
wo ist den der unterschied zu einem anderen motiv? das hier sieht gut aus und bedeutet dem "besitzer" etwas. meiner meinung nach perfekt


----------



## Zultharox (7. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das sieht gut aus, als ich den Tital las dachte ich da kommt jetzt irgendein "WoW-4-Ever"-Kram.

Aber das sieht gut aus und nicht zu übertrieben.


----------



## Cernunos (7. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es schaut gut aus, aber selber machen würde ich es wohl nie.

Erinnert mich so ein wenig an den Fall, der letztens schonma gepostet wurde, wo einer sich nen Gildenlogo hat stechen lassen für sein Epicflugmount^^


----------



## Struppistrap (7. Februar 2008)

finds etwas übertrieben ne Fraktion zu nehmen....besser wäre doch sowas wie artwork von blizz....kommt sonst doof wenn man mal die seiten wechselt XD

aber ich würd mir sowieso nie ein tattoo stechen lassen^^


----------



## Abychef (7. Februar 2008)

jo , sieht ganz cool aus =)
Frage mich wann der erste als Illidan tatowiert kommt ^^
also den ganzen körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eb88 (7. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



rofl... wie arm!


----------



## Jukewa (7. Februar 2008)

also ich finde es total ok wenn wer biker is hat er ein bike am arm warum nicht sein hobby wow becken lassen??

schadet nicht daumen hoch. 

und er ist sicher nicht der einzige der die idee hat finde es echt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Februar 2008)

Die entsprechenden Personen haben jeweils eine Verwarnung.

Ich halte mich an meine Versprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (7. Februar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> Wie krank muss man sein, dass man seinen Körper mit einem virtuellen, unbedeutsamen Spiel verunstaltet....
> 
> Jo, die geistige Reife sinkt, und sinkt, und sinkt..
> 
> ...



100% agree.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. Februar 2008)

ähhh an alle die jetzt ganz laut Krankhaft/spinner gerufen haben:
Why not? tatoos sind schon immer ein diskussions thema gewesen^^ und nur weil es hier um ein spiel geht?
hey hätte er sich "WoW" in buchstaben tatoowieren lassen, fänd ichs auch blöd, währe fantasielos.
aber das hier ist doch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich verstehe euch echt nicht... lasst ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn er unbedingt will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -E-H- (7. Februar 2008)

Respekt!
aber... ich hät mir 1. n blutelf logo druf gemacht, weils geiler aussieht (ist jetzt aber nebensächlich^^),
2. TRAINIER DEIN ARM MAN, DANN SIEHTS RICHTIG BÖÖÖSE AUS, SO RICHTIG HORDE KLOTZ ALTER^^

Der 2te punkt ist der wichtigste^^


----------



## Galbadia (7. Februar 2008)

also ich will jetzt nich sagen krank/spast ect. ,

aber ich find das irgendwie schon dumm....
das is genauso als ob ich mit jetzt ein tattoo, von Transformers stechen lasse oder so.
WoW is immer noch ein spiel und so was zumachen...naja wenn du es halt gemacht hast, ist das ja nu nich mein problem, aber ich lass mir nie sowas in der art stechen, auch wenns gut aussieht.

Wenns WoW nich gäbe, nich schlecht, aber in anbetracht das das zeichen von einem spiel kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Sweny (7. Februar 2008)

Sieht wirklich cool aus! Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (7. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt wieder die Typen ankommen die "LOL! Spinner/Spast/etc" schreiben: Lasst es, sonst kriegt ihr ne Verwarnung.



hmm dann spar ich mir lieber mein kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (7. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Zumal sich das Logo der Horde auch ausgezeichnet für sowas eignet, da es gut zu den Tribals passt.
> 
> Outsider werdens als nettes Motiv wahrnehmen
> Insider werdens geil finden *g*
> For the Horde! :>




/Sign ^^

18 Lebensjahr = Auch so ein Tattoo xD


----------



## Gias (7. Februar 2008)

halte nix von liebesbekenntnissen in tatooform 
muss dir aber eingestehen das es vom motiv gut gewählt ist
sieht größtenteils wie ein normales tribal aus
womit man sich damit auch nicht sofort zum affen macht
den momentan ist ja jegliches anzeichen von computeraffinität eine negative
brandmarkung in unserer gesellschaft


btw tattoos für fußballmanschaften etc find ich genauso bekloppt wie für pc games etc
wenn ich sowas sehe find ich das nicht toll sondern naja... bescheiden um es nett auszudrücken...


----------



## TheNanc (7. Februar 2008)

Sieht schon gut aus, würd nur selbst ned machen.

WIe gesagt, wers nicht weiß wird sich nichts dabei denken und es für ein Tribal halten. Wers weiß sieht halt mehr darin.

Kurz Offtopic: Zu den Verwarnugen. Ist dass jetzt Ernst? Was ist mit freier Meinungsäußerung? Solang es nicht in Beleidigungen endet ist das doch legitim? Oder seh ich da was falsch?! Dass man in einem Forum das zum Diskutieren gedacht ist nicht mehr schreiben kann, dass man etwas krank findet?
Und dass jemand ein handeln oder eine Idee krank findet, ist keine Beleidigung. Er verurteilt nur die Sache selbst in einer nicht allzu "positiv klingenden" Art und Weise.


----------



## Rull (7. Februar 2008)

Bin zwar ally durch und durch aber das hordentatoo ist auch geil!!!

Hab mir mal mit Edding *g* aufn arm gemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich persöhnlich bin ejtzt nciht so der Tatoo-Fan also würde mir keins stechen alssen....aber ejder wie er will....man muss aber shcon sagen, dass das ziemlich geil gemacht ist


----------



## axive (7. Februar 2008)

Das sieht verdammt gelungen aus !!!  10/10


Und mal was zu den ganzen Ignoranten mit ihrem " WoW ist nur ein Spiel" 

Habt ihr euch schonmal andere Tattoos angeguckt?? Fussballclubs, Bikes, Totenschädel ect. 
Wo liegt das Problem wenn er sich etwas stechen lässt mit dem er sich, und nebenbei auch noch ca 9Millionen (!) andere Menschen identifizieren können. 

Tattoos sind Ausdruck der Person, einer Laune oder auch um zu zeigen das man sich doch etwas von der Masse abhebt. Und was die Leute sich da stechen lassen ist ihr eigenes Ding. Ihr müsst damit nicht rumlaufen. 

Ihr würdet euch sicher Sachen stechen lassen wie E=mc² weil das ja soo wichtig ist. Und nicht "nur einfach" ein Hobby(WoW, Bikes, Fussball etc) Oder ihr lasst euch einen Namen stechen z.B. den eurer Mami " Ute" oda whatever weil den ja auch nicht noch Millionen andere Frauen haben. ( Aufpassen der Text enthält viel Sarkasmus und ähnliches).  


Bei manchen Leute hier muss man sich echt Fragen ob sie wirklich ihre Meinung äußern,wenn ja denken sie garantiert nicht nach. Oder ob sie einfach total ignorant sind und einfach alles verurteilen was andere zufrieden macht. 



Und nochmal. Verdammt Geiles Tattoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (7. Februar 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen
> würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .
> 
> 
> ...


geiles ding  ;D

nur wenn du die horde so vergötterst was passiert dann wen du nen hordie aufm BG sterben siehst?

ritzt du dir dann kerben in den Tisch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Februar 2008)

TheNanc schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic: Zu den Verwarnugen. Ist dass jetzt Ernst? Was ist mit freier Meinungsäußerung? Solang es nicht in Beleidigungen endet ist das doch legitim? Oder seh ich da was falsch?! Dass man in einem Forum das zum Diskutieren gedacht ist nicht mehr schreiben kann, dass man etwas krank findet?
> Und dass jemand ein handeln oder eine Idee krank findet, ist keine Beleidigung. Er verurteilt nur die Sache selbst in einer nicht allzu "positiv klingenden" Art und Weise.



Man darfs schon krank finden, aber man sollte den Träger dabei nicht als Idioten oder Volltrottel oder PC-Suchti etc. betiteln.

Ganz normale Netiquette halt.


----------



## Ilunadin (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde es sieht gut aus und auch wenn das Hordensymbol drauf ist würde ich es NIE wagen zu sagen dass er ein Spinner ist(würde ich denn so denken).

An alle wirklichen Spinner die hier rumbeleidigen-was ist denn ,wenn man den namen seines Partners auf den arm tätowiert? Selbes Spiel im Prinzip auch was vergängliches....


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (7. Februar 2008)

Moin,

gute Idee auch wenn ich colorierte Tats nid mag.

Und wirklich an alle Flamer - wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die ***** halten.

Tats sind einfach eine Art Körperschmuck. Und jeder darf sich dort einritzen lassen was Ihm gefällt. Dir gefällt ein Drache? Mir nicht! Find ich hässlich. Sag ich deswegen sowas kann man doch nid machen? NÖ! Dein, Körper, deine Haut, dein Motiv.

Es gibt mitlerweile sogar Nerdstyle bzw. Geekstyle. Quellcode Head und Body im Nacken. Mir gefällts nid aber es ist mitlwerweile auch ne Art der Motive.

Alles in allem sollte man bei dem Thema nur mitreden wenn man entweder selber nen Tat hat oder sich hinreichend mit der Thematik befasst hat.

Wenns für euch nix ist seinen Körper so zu schmücken, oder ihr auf konventionelle 08/15 Oberchecker nix im Oberstübchen Tats steht bitte, dann aber ned lästern wenn sich mal wer für so ein recht kleidsames Kotiv entscheidet.

Danke


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Personen haben jeweils eine Verwarnung.
> 
> Ich halte mich an meine Versprechen
> 
> ...


Hallo?! Übertreib mal nicht, jeder darf seine frei Meinung äußern und wenn jemand meint, dass man total dumm sein muss um sich so was stechen zu lassen, darf er das ja wohl, da muss man doch keine Verwarnung aussprechen!

......Nur weil du anderer Meinung bist -.-

Edit: Hat schon jemand anders aufgegriffen.


Ach ja und ich selber finde es cooll würde es persönlich aber niemals machen, besonders würd ich als Motiv kein Spiel nehmen, aber bei dir sieht man nicht auf den ersten Blick, dass das Bild von woW ist (Was ich sehr gut finde).


----------



## airace (7. Februar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> Wie krank muss man sein, dass man seinen Körper mit einem virtuellen, unbedeutsamen Spiel verunstaltet....
> 
> Jo, die geistige Reife sinkt, und sinkt, und sinkt..
> 
> ...




naja würde man jetz nicht wissen das das das logo der horde ist würde ich das tatoo irre geil finden und so ist es auch geil^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2008)

Nun gut, wenn WoW einem sein Hobby ist und wenn man es mag, wieso nicht. Finde es ist auch ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (7. Februar 2008)

Aber nen Tick dunkelroter hätte dem Motiv gestanden.

Ähnlich dem Autolack der als Bloodyred verkauft wird von Duplicolor.

Schonmal über Outlines mit deinem Stecher gesprochen? Wenn nid lass dir ma zeigen was möglich wäre, wär auch ne Möglichkeit dem ganzen noch den Kick zu geben =)


----------



## Schwalor (7. Februar 2008)

Erst mal danke 
das ich soviele nette Antworten bekomm freut mich 
Den anderen muß ich erklären das ich schon lange nach einem Motiv 
gesucht habe und mir das Hordemotiv einfach gut gefallen hat 
wenn es dann noch aussagt ich steh auf WoW doppeltgut .

Es wird nochmal rot nachgestochen aber beim einem Tattoo siehste halt immer 
erst nach ne weile wie die Farbe wirklich rauskommt.

Und Respekt an alle Allys die sagen das es gut ist 
einfach eure char´s löschen und kommt auf unsere Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. Februar 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen
> würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .


ja gibt es --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4za4gu7dPxg


----------



## Alostris (7. Februar 2008)

sieht gut aus, was hastn dafür gezahlt?, war bestimmt nicht ganz billig^^?


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (7. Februar 2008)

Jepps - obwohl schwarze Farben eigentlich nach der Abheilung eher bissl heller werden. So iss meine Erfahrung nach 3 Motiven jedenfalls.

Das Rot was ich ca. meinte ist mal als Anhang dran. Btw. so wirds Auto zum Sommer hin ma ausschaun =)


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Februar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> ja gibt es --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4za4gu7dPxg


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL so ein Honk xDDDDDD


----------



## mrxxx007 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin nicht so für Tattoo´s aber es ist sehr hübsch wieso denn nicht?


FTH!


----------



## Kirell (7. Februar 2008)

Mutige entscheidung.
aber wirklich sehr gut gelungen
auf das es auch noch mit 70 nicht verschrumpelt und auch dann noch deinem geschmack entspricht.

ist aber auch abgesehn von der bedeutung ein schönes motiv


----------



## Schwalor (7. Februar 2008)

na ja das im Video is dann doch noch ne Stufe krasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab kein Gold bekommen *mist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Februar 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> na ja das im Video is dann doch noch ne Stufe krasser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Immerhin haste jetzt fürs nächste Tatoo dazu gelernt xD


----------



## The Heini (7. Februar 2008)

find das peckerl geil, bin am überlegen mich auch eines machen zu lassen


----------



## bny' (7. Februar 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Also ich finde es sieht gut aus und auch wenn das Hordensymbol drauf ist würde ich es NIE wagen zu sagen dass er ein Spinner ist(würde ich denn so denken).
> 
> An alle wirklichen Spinner die hier rumbeleidigen-was ist denn ,wenn man den namen seines Partners auf den arm tätowiert? Selbes Spiel im Prinzip auch was vergängliches....



Ist ähnlich, aber noch schlimmer...
Da muss der/die nächste/r Partner/in den gleichen Namen tragen xD


----------



## STL (7. Februar 2008)

haha geiles Tatoo ^^ spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds cool ^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

also ich finde das motiv auch gut, und es sieht gut aus, nicht überladen, nicht übertrieben

und das mit den 70 ..dann würde es auch verschrumpel wenn es kein wow tatt wäre =D 

dazu dass einige meinen es sei ja so krank sich dass als tattoo stechen zulassen: das gleiche ist es doch mit musik-bands...die hört man ja in n paar jahren vllt auch nicht mehr
aber wnen man sich für sowas entschieden hat muss man eben dazu stehen


----------



## Ungwale (7. Februar 2008)

bny schrieb:


> 100% agree.



...und wieder keine begründung...wie bedauerlich!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (7. Februar 2008)

Sagmal Kuscht ihr alle weil es eine Warnung gab das ihr die bösen wörter net sagen wollt oder wieso findet es jetzt plötzlich nahezu Jeder super.

Ich selber bin überhaupt kein Tattooliebhaber.
Ich spiele zwar WoW gerne. Aber mir davon auch noch ein Tattoo stechen zu lassen naja.
Ich sage natürlich jedem das seine. Aber mir gefällt es Überhaupt Nicht.
Früher oder später wird er es bereuen.


----------



## Grizzla (7. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "LOL! Spinner/Spast/etc"



*g*


----------



## Nachtlied (7. Februar 2008)

Ist n echt cooles Tattoo geworden, sieht super aus, und das Hordesymbol passt super zu den Tribals drumrum. Und das sagt nochmal ein überzeugter Allianzler (Nein, ich werde garantiert nicht wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

An alle die sich hier aufregen und meinen das wäre krank: Warum? Die Hälfte aller Tattoos könnte man in die Kategorie "Aktuelles Interesse, in 20 Jahren vielleicht uninteressant" stecken. Who cares? Solange es dem TE gefällt. Es ist seine Entscheidung, er muss damit leben. Wenn er sich entschieden hat das er das kann: Wunderbar. Cooles Tattoo.
Ich mein, wie siehts denn bei anderen Tattoos aus? Ich betreibe in meiner Freizeit Segelfliegen. Und deshalb und weil das für mich ein Symbol für Freiheit ist, habe ich mir ein Paar Schwingen auf die Wade tätowieren lassen. Ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter? Vielleicht habe ich auch in 20 Jahren kein Interesse mehr dran. Aber selbst dann steht es für mich trotzdem noch für Freiheit. Vielleicht steht das Hordesymbol für den TE ja auch noch für andere Sachen. Ehre, Stärke, oder wer weiß was sonst (ja, ich bin wirklich Ally, aber ich respektiere und achte meine Gegner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dann hat das Tattoo auch in 20 Jahren noch einen Sinn. Und selbst wenn nicht, dann hat er sich doch für sich so entschieden. Deshalb: Meine Hochachtung!


----------



## gvpn (7. Februar 2008)

ich finds voll ok, tattoos sollten ja auch nur aus erfahrungen die man im leben gesammelt hat entstehen, ob es gute oder schlechte sind. So hat er jedenfalls eine schöne erinnerung an die Zeit als Hordler *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine tattoos zeig ich jetzt aber net *fg* würd wohl wegen pornographie gesperrt werden da ich doch einige tattoos aufzuweisen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (7. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



Welcome to IGNORE!!!^^

Da gibt es schon eine Warnung von einem Moderator und da traut sich noch immer einer seinen geistigen Dünndampf abzugeben. Naja.


----------



## Dragee (7. Februar 2008)

auch wenn ich alli bin muss ich zugeben dass das tattoo einfach nur hammer aussieht ...


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (7. Februar 2008)

1. es sieht richtig toll gestochen aus, und das Motiv passt super zu dem Tribal.
2. muss ein Tattoo denn immer einen Sinn oder tieferen Grund haben??? sind wir hier bei Miami Ink?
habe schon viele "schwachsinnige" Tattoos gesehen, wo aber die Träger immer ihren bezug zu hatten. Auch wenn es nur der war das es "ihnen" gefällt. 
Habe selber Tattoos die keinen "Sinn" haben. z.B. Strichcode im Nacken (Jägermeister 1l) !! oder auch Motive wo manche Leute drüber lachen oder es nicht verstehen können (Duspol / Spannungsprüfer auf dem Unterarm --> bin / war Elektriker)

Jedem sein Tattoo!!  auch wenns ein Motiv der Horde ist!!

Gruß an den TE


----------



## Göttlich (7. Februar 2008)

also ich halte selber nichts von  tatowierungen und von wow auch nichts

aber probiert mal mal das tatto :

auf jede pobacke ein grosses "W"  beim beugen siehts dann jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (7. Februar 2008)

Göttlich schrieb:


> also ich halte selber nichts von  tatowierungen und von wow auch nichts
> 
> aber probiert mal mal das tatto :
> 
> ...



lol..ich wette du stehst auf das beugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Göttlich (7. Februar 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> lol..ich wette du stehst auf das beugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du der weiblichen spezies angehörst dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (7. Februar 2008)

also ioch finds ziemlich geil^^
ich will mir mit 18 auch en tatoo machen und weiß das es auf jeden fall ein drache sein soll (ich steh einfach auf drachen)^^ und vllt mach ich mir en chicken wow drachen aber weiß noch ent wer dazu gut passen würde falls wer ideen hat nehm ich gerne vorschläge entgegen^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Februar 2008)

Endgeil^^

hier wär au ne Tattoo Vorlage von mir:


----------



## Gyrlin (7. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



Mit wieviel Jahren bist du aus der Schule gekommen ? oO


MfG


----------



## Wolfger (7. Februar 2008)

Meine ehrliche Meinung: Ich finde das vom Ansatz gar nicht schlecht, aber wie einige andere auch, glaube ich, dass ein dunkleres Rot evtl. besser aussehen würde. Zudem würde ich um das Hordenlogo noch einen kleinen Schatten machen lassen - aber zum Glück gibt es ja unterschiedliche Geschmäcker.

Ich persönlich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mir ein Logo von einem Spiel für alle Zeiten auf meinen Körper pieksen zu lassen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es WoW und Blizzard aus irgendwelchen Gründen in vielleicht 5 Jahren gar nicht mehr gibt... dann lieber irgendwas zeitloses. Allerdings wäre es schlimmer gewesen, wenn du dir das WOW-Logo tätowiert hättest ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2008)

Noch 293 Tage dann kann ich mir endlich das hier stechen lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Wenn du nich dazugeschrieben hättest das das ein WoW-Logo hätte ich es nicht erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht echt sehr geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabesh (7. Februar 2008)

Also erstmal: Das Tattoo ist jawohl mal richtig knorke^^
Würde zwar nicht auf die Idee kommen mir selbst eins machen zu lassen(dauert eh noch ein Weilchen bis ich überhaupt alt genug bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )aber ich muss sagen Respekt!

Haben die Flamer unter Euch vllt schon einmal darüber nachgedacht,dass es hier nicht unbedingt darum geht,dass das Tattoo aus WoW stammt?Vielleicht gefiel dem TE das Symbol einfach so gut?Spielt es eine Rolle woher ein Symbol kommt wenn es gut aussieht als Tattoo?^^Ich meine ist es wichtiger das ein Tattoo gut aussieht oder,dass es bloß aus keinem Spiel/Film/oder Sonstigem stammt,damit man auch ja nicht als Suchti oder krankhaft dargestellt wird?

Naja mfg, Ich^^


----------



## Sinixus (7. Februar 2008)

Hat Style das Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer hier sagt das er ein Spinner ist: Spinner sind Typen, die sich irgendwelche Namen von irgendwelchen Freundinnen einstechen lassen und 3 Wochen danach ist Feierabend mit der Beziehung.


----------



## Lighthamma (7. Februar 2008)

also an die leute die meinen wie krank das is, trotz das mod gewarnt hat ^^

erstens kann es euch doch egal sein was er macht und was nicht..
des weiteren ist es im prinzip nen tattoo wie jeder andere..würdet ihr auch sagen wenn er nen drachen genommen hätte: omg nen drachen, der zockt bestimmt zu viele rollenspiele

solche kommentare kommen nur von solchen leuten die einfach nur auf flamen aus sind, anders kann man sich das nicht eklären

denn wärs anders, würde sich die ausdrucksweise stark von den bisherigen "kritiken" unterscheiden


aber mal b2t:
ich find auch ist nice geworden, mit den tribals passt das ziemlich gut (bin selber tribal fan ^^)
un lass dir von den anderen nix erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarriParanoia (7. Februar 2008)

so ein scheiss... ihr spinnt doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eekiik (7. Februar 2008)

Wieso krank, jedem das eine, kann doch jeder machen was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ja selber eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (7. Februar 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> also ich will jetzt nich sagen krank/spast ect. ,
> 
> aber ich find das irgendwie schon dumm....
> das is genauso als ob ich mit jetzt ein tattoo, von Transformers stechen lasse oder so.
> ...


Na und? Die Transformers logos sehen doch auch fett aus. Stech dir doch nen drachen. Ach nee, Drachen sind ja immer noch Fabelwesen... Oder einfach Tribals. Ach nee, des sind ja nur sinnlose Linien... Hätte er nicht extra gesagt dass es n Symbol aus wow ist, hättest du bloß gesagt, "hm, schönes motiv". Also mach hier nicht so auf erhaben, es sieht gut aus, punkt. Scheißegal wo es herkommt.


----------



## Unic_Howard (7. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus! Schönes Motiv und gute Stelle dafür. Hab auch ein Tattoo von Quake. Habe noch mehr aber naja... eben auch eins von Quake weil es auch viele Jahre Teil meines Lebens (ja Hobbys gehören auch zum Leben) war und ich mich gerne daran erinnere. Jedes meiner Tattoos spiegelt eine Zeit meines Lebens und vielleicht kommt auch mal ein WoW Tattoo, wer weiss! 

Und an alle die ihr hier "wie krank omg, da kann ich mir auch Transformers stechen lassen blah blah".

Ihr seid alles intollerante und ganz arme Menschen die noch nichts verstanden haben und ihr tut mir einfach nur Leid. Flamt mich, beleidigt mich, ich lach über euch alle und bin glücklich damit. Hab ein tolles Leben und ihr könnt nix dran ändern! HAHA!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suntor (7. Februar 2008)

Also das tattoo richtig geil sag ich mal das horde zeichen sieht richtig geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird ich mir auch machen aba naja weiß nicht so genau ist shcon bisschen komisch aba nicht jeder weiß was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (7. Februar 2008)

Eekiik schrieb:


> Wieso krank, jedem das eine, kann doch jeder machen was er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Quake 3, oder ?^^


----------



## Crystania (7. Februar 2008)

Sieht ja mal hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

Nur wie schon einer meiner Vorredner sagte n dunkelrot und vll noch ein paar Schatten ums Logo hätten das ganze noch geiler aussehen lassen. =) 

Ich hab mir das auch mal überlegt.. aber ich kann ja 1. nochn paar Jährchen warten und 2. vll will ich das dann schon gar nicht mehr ^^ soll ja was fürs leben sein. 

naja dann mal viel spaß mit deinem tattoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (7. Februar 2008)

Ziemlich cool geworden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwalor (7. Februar 2008)

Wollte nur nochmal meine Gründe für das Hordesymbol schreiben .

- das Zeichen ansich find ich gut 
- WoW ist mein Hobby 
- für mich steht die "Horde" für anderst sein , anderst denken , anderst leben


----------



## Juudra (7. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen


Da kommt wohl bissl der neid raus hmm? mal ehrlich soller doch nur weil er nen Tattoo von wow hat muss das nicht heißen das er süchtig ist erstmal denken bevor man andere zuflamed du Honk.
Zum Thread ersteller sieht doch ganz nett aus ich würd mir zwar nie nen Tatto stechen lassen weil ich viel zu viel angst vor den schmerzen hätte XD aber sieht find es sieht supi aus und solange du dich über das tatto freust und damit leben kannst denke ich wars das wert.

Klar wow ist ein Spiel aber warum soll man nicht zeigen was man gerne macht und wenn einem das motiv gefällt warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedem das seine und ich finds Klasse 

an die Flamer:Macht euch nass ich freu mich haha


----------



## Radängel (7. Februar 2008)

nettes motiv, das hordesymbol passt wirklich gut zu tribals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn ihr meint er ist verrückt, dann schaut euch mal das hier an:

klick mich

hat auch einen wow hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greets, dängel


----------



## Bloodlight (7. Februar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> Wie krank muss man sein, dass man seinen Körper mit einem virtuellen, unbedeutsamen Spiel verunstaltet....
> 
> Jo, die geistige Reife sinkt, und sinkt, und sinkt..
> 
> ...





Ich finde das kann man so nicht sagen .. das zeichen schaut nicht schlecht aus und bis in 5 jahren dürfte wow tot sein und dann hast nur noch ein schönes tattoo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (7. Februar 2008)

Lass dir nix ein/ausreden, das Tattoo sieht geil aus, obwohl ich persönlich diese Tribals (Linien/Stirche?) aussenrum weggelassen hätte, die sind etwas stark kontrastrecih im dazu blass erscheinenden Rot des Hordenwappens. Ansonsten, sehr gelungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:*Für die Horde!*


----------



## Mirdoìl (7. Februar 2008)

Naja es gibt auch welche die lassen sich ihren Gildennamen auf den Hintern tätowieren damit sie von der Gilde Geld z.B. fürs epische Flugreittier. Gibt sogar nen Video davon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da übertreibt man finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


...Geiles Tatoo...


----------



## Bellthane (7. Februar 2008)

Finde es auch toll obwohl ich nicht so auf Tattoos stehe. Würde mir nie selbst eins machen da ich mich zu sehr vor den Schmerzen fürchte.^^

An alle Flamer: Wenn er nicht gesagt das es das Logo der Horde ist, dann wären 75% der Leute nicht mal dahinter gekommen, dass das Logo von WoW kommt.


----------



## Magnolobo (7. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Outsider werdens als nettes Motiv wahrnehmen
> Insider werdens geil finden *g*



Treffend formuliert.

Egal ob WOWler oder nicht. Das Tatoo dürfte wohl den meissten gefallen.
Egal, ob man es nun einem Computerspiel zuordnen kann oder nicht.
Das ist bei diesem Tatoo völlig egal. 
Es sieht einfach nur geil aus.

Mit Spinnerei oder WOW-Sucht hat das nicht das geringste zu tun.


----------



## Snowrain (7. Februar 2008)

Es gibt sogar eine frau die hat sich für ihr Epic flugmount von WoW spielern auf ihrem realm F****n lassen o.o

no comment


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (7. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Personen haben jeweils eine Verwarnung.
> 
> Ich halte mich an meine Versprechen
> 
> ...



entschuldigung ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen das tattoo ,als ich den beitragstitel gelesen habe gedacht ,dass er hat ein foto im netz gefunden hat.  Dann gesehn, das er sich selbst hochgeladen hat.

ich finde, da fast alle flames nicht wirklich schlimm waren ,verwarnungen übertrieben"hab aber nur bis zu deinem Post gelesen."


meine eigene meinung: ich finde tattoos aus jucks und dollerei scheisse
                                   ich finde, dass tattoos immerhin eine lebenseinstellung repräsentieren sollten
                                   ich finde auch, dass Adler/ Tribal/ usw. Motive für etwas stehen können
                                   letztlich finde ich das WoW keine Lebenseinstellungist , daher finde ich dieses Tattoo traurig, wenn du dir aber aus einem Wunsch nach Kunst auf deinem Körper, dieses Motiv, als passend empfandst, dann habe ich kein Problem mit deiner Tätowierung



wenn du wirklich nur aus "Liebe" oder Interesse zu einem Spiel dir dieses Tattoo hast stechen lassen
haste nen sprung in der schüssel, aber ich würde gerne mehr über deine Beweggründe dir dieses Tattoo stechen zu lassen wissen schreib doch was dazu

*ich werde dieses Thema mal nach weiteren Antworten von dir durchforsten*


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar eine frau die hat sich für ihr Epic flugmount von WoW spielern auf ihrem realm F****n lassen o.o
> 
> no comment



Und? Würd ich auch machen wenn ich ne Frau währe.

Sowas nennt man geschicktes Einsetzen biologischer Vorteile gegenüber des anderen Geschlechts.


----------



## labbi (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Und? Würd ich auch machen wenn ich ne Frau währe.
> 
> Sowas nennt man geschicktes Einsetzen biologischer Vorteile gegenüber des anderen Geschlechts.



Köstlich.. einfach nur köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Und? Würd ich auch machen wenn ich ne Frau währe.
> 
> Sowas nennt man geschicktes Einsetzen biologischer Vorteile gegenüber des anderen Geschlechts.


^^ lol? na gut, währe jetzt nicht sooo gaaanz meine einstellung aber na ja... ich hab glaub schon was gepostet.
aber ist mir egal, mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....also: Das jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann ob er seinen Körper mit irgend etwas "verzieren" will(ohrringe/Piercings und halt tatoos^^). jemanden als suchti zu bezeichen nur weil er sich ein motiv auf den arm stechen lassen hat das aus einem spiel stammt ist albern.
Hätte er nicht gesagt dass es aus WoW stammt hätte die hälfte der flamer hier gesagt: "ganz nett... aber warum postets du das ins forum?" wow macht nicht automatisch süchtig^^ genauso wie trinken und rauchen(obwohl beides  viel Gesundheitsschändigender ist als wow), erst wenn mann nichts mehr anderes zu tun hatt soziale kontakte vernachlässigt Job/Ausbildung hängen lässt und ohne wow wirklich entzugs erscheinungen bekommt ist wirklich eun "suchti". doch mal ehrlich diese leute werden kaum genug geld haben sich ein tatoo stechen zu lassen(wow ist nicht umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) also wenn ihr euch unbedingt aufregen wollt dann sucht euch foren mit titeln wie: WOW? der untergang unserer Zivilisation? oder Stoppt "WoW"- sie wollen unsere Freiheit und Menschenrechte rauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....

PS: ich glaube ich hab das noch gar nicht gesagt, das wichtigste bei einem tatoo is das es einem selber gefällt, wenn ja: cooles ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haxxorizor (7. Februar 2008)

FTH nä :>


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Februar 2008)

Frank.Horrigan schrieb:


> entschuldigung ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen das tattoo ,als ich den beitragstitel gelesen habe gedacht ,dass er hat ein foto im netz gefunden hat.  Dann gesehn, das er sich selbst hochgeladen hat.
> 
> ich finde, da fast alle flames nicht wirklich schlimm waren ,verwarnungen übertrieben"hab aber nur bis zu deinem Post gelesen."



Dann lies mal weiter... 
Wenn jemand das Tattoo nich gut findet ist mir das scheissegal, wenn aber jemand den Threadersteller beschimpft ist mir das nicht egal.


----------



## Hexxor (7. Februar 2008)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben:

nettes tattooooooooooooooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




passt perfekt mit den tribals herum.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. Februar 2008)

Hmm ja warum nicht, i lies mir mit anfang 18 ein Tattoo von Amon Amarth stechen. Jedem das seine. *g* 

Der eine mag Musik, der ander WoW (oder beides). Ich möchte halt ein Tattoo, wo ich auch 10 Jahre später noch dazu stehen kann.

Das ist bei WoW nicht möglich, Metal hingegen stirbt niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt ''jedem das seine'', i habe halt einfach schon fast ganz mit WoW wegen der Freundin aufgehört und ist dann blöd wenn man noch mit einem WoW Tattoo rumläuft, obwohl man sich dafür nicht mehr interessiert.

Aebr aj ist ganz hübsch. *g*


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. Februar 2008)

Ja lustig, sorry wegen den Tippfehlern! -.-


----------



## blubbmon (7. Februar 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er hat ja 2 oberarme


----------



## powertube (7. Februar 2008)

hm... die vergleiche hinken ein wenig... habe mir vor kurzem den skull von punisher tätowieren lassen, bin ich dadurch automatisch punishersüchtig?


----------



## Moronic (7. Februar 2008)

Ein Mitglied der Gilde pRophecy vom Realm Destromath EU hat sich den Gildennamen auf die Wade stechen lassen.

Meiner Meinung nach muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er soetwas machen will, derjenige muss schließlich damit leben.


----------



## gilder (7. Februar 2008)

erstmal: es sieht schon gut aus, aber ist die nichts besseres eingefallen? ieine erinnerung? nur ein logo von einem game? bisschen traurig oder?  stell dir mal vor in ein paar jahren hasst du das spiel, wegen ieinem grund, dann hast du das dein lebenlang am arm


----------



## Wabo (7. Februar 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen
> würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .
> 
> 
> ...




Find es ist eine gute Idee. Ein Kollege von mir hat das selbe getan allerdings hat er World of Warcraft ziemlich wenig gespielt, nein der Grund für ihn war einfach die Story welche man zugeben muss bis WoW wirklich genial ist.

Mein es gibt menschen mit HDR tattoo´s , heißt aber nicht gleich das sie das Spiel gespielt haben nein sie haben das Buch gelesen (bzw die Bücher) und sind von der Story einfach begeistert.

Finde es gut das du dazu stehst den ganz ehrlich style hat es schon und ein weitere Real life hordler kann nicht schaden ^^. 

Na ja insofern wünsch ich dir das dieses Tattoo lange erhalten bleibt und sich so wenig wie möglich verformt mit dem alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Weiß net obs an der Kamera lag aber die farben sehen ein wenig blass aus.


----------



## Neotrion (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es ja schon schön und so... aber das ist doch mega Hautkrebs fördernd nicht? 
Meine persönliche Meinung zu dem:
Es ist schon cool, aber WoW muss man nicht mit dem RL verbinden...


----------



## o0Miller0o (8. Februar 2008)

Find ich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besser als der Typ der sich irgendwelches Gekritzel auf den Arsch machen lassen hat für ein Epicflugmount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (8. Februar 2008)

Was kostet denn sowas?^^


----------



## Zocker-Kevin (8. Februar 2008)

löl ^^ sihet ja ganz cool aus, aber ich würds mir ned unbedingt tätowieren lassen, weil wenn du ma kein WoW mehr zocks,..... dann sagsn die leute ja auch, hääää wat isn dat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Zum Tattoo. Find ich recht gut gemacht =)
> Zumal sich das Logo der Horde auch ausgezeichnet für sowas eignet, da es gut zu den Tribals passt.


Jupp, zugegeben: Das Tattoo sieht schon nett aus. Sowohl Motiv als auch Ausführung...


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt wieder die Typen ankommen die "LOL! Spinner/Spast/etc" schreiben: Lasst es, sonst kriegt ihr ne Verwarnung.


Lol, Du Spinner!

Ist nun nur ein halber Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum einen: Japp, Du bist wirklich ein Spinner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist gar nicht negativ gemeint. Ich käme nie auf eine solche Idee, aber ich find's schon cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum anderen (weswegen das nur ein halber Scherz ist):
Ich hasse Zensur. Direkt oder indirekt. 
Nimm's mir nicht übel Carcha, ich liebe Dich. <3
Das Ding ist einfach: Wenn ein Thread langsam ausartet und dann auf Seite x ein Mod zur Ordnung ruft, dann ist das auf Seite (x+2) wieder Vergangenheit und es wird wieder rumgeflamed.
Wenn in der ersten Antwort bereits ein Mod dazu aufruft, daß flamen unerwünscht ist, dann ist das prophelaktische Zensur.

Jeder sollte seine Meinung zu einem Thema haben und auch äußern dürfen, daß er den TE für einen Spinner hält wenn er etwas derartiges tut ohne dafür direkt eine Verwarnung riskieren zu müssen.
Wobei... riskieren?
Du hast ja nicht mal geschrieben, daß derjenige eine Verwarnung riskiert, sondern daß er sie erhält!

Da ich ja Verfechter der eingeschränkten freien Meinungsäußerung bin, muß ich nun ja beinahe auf eine Verwarnung bestehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, während ich auf meine Verwarnung warte mach ich mir dann schonmal Gedanken darüber wie mein Tattoo aussehen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (8. Februar 2008)

naja...hab keine wow logos drauf und steh ned mehr sooo auf tribals...aber sieht schon nett aus...musst dich auf keinen fall schämen


----------



## Annina83 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es  echt schick und einfallsreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so kann man die kleinen WoW süchtels mal im RL wieder erkennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG^^


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Gut, das Wort "Spinner" ist falsch gewählt... aber es gibt genug andere ähnliche Worte um jemanden zu beleidigen. Mir ist bewusst, dass Spinner auch positiv gemeint sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kommt immer auf den Kontext drauf an =)

"Geiles Tattoo, Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
oder
"Blöder Spinner, elender Dreckssuchti hast doch nix anderes als WoW im Kopf!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanty (8. Februar 2008)

ja die Idee is ganz nett aber ich finds von der ausführung nich sooo gelungen.
Als Hordler passt es aber wohl besser wenns etwas  wild aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso "For the Horde! ! !"


----------



## Remixent (8. Februar 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Und wenn er nicht gesagt hätte, dass das ein WoW Logo ist?
> Das ist nur ein Tattoo mit einem geilen Motiv, weiter nichts...


Gleiches Resultat, tatöwierte Menschen sind geistig Unreif...


----------



## o0Miller0o (8. Februar 2008)

Hmm mir fällt jetzt kaum noch was dazu ein... Aber, Dalmus Vote 4 MoD wäre doch mal was... Schreibt immer vernünftige "Scheisse" und ist sehr aktiv hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanty (8. Februar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> Gleiches Resultat, tatöwierte Menschen sind geistig Unreif...



dann hast du bestimmt nen Body suit ?!?!


----------



## Spartaner (8. Februar 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich...kenn leute die besser stechen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei das ein "leichtes" motiv is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an und für sich ne geile idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für nen wow laien der sowas net kennt weis eh net was des bedeutet, würde daher aber trotzdem was gutes darüber sagen ^^ egal, bin im bett :< ^^


----------



## Guibärchen (8. Februar 2008)

wow, ich finds cool ^^

und ich hoffe die ganzen falme kidys haben ne verwarnung bekommen >_> 

...Carcharoth hatts versprochen!


----------



## Earwen (8. Februar 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




........na dann hat er immer noch nen zweiten Arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds auch cool obwohl ich Alli bin. Sieht klasse aus!!!! Gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panicwolf (8. Februar 2008)

http://www.sonsofthestorm.com/scars.html

Du bist nicht allein. Und Du hast noch nen Arms für Allianz frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarfai (8. Februar 2008)

Find ich super, ist mal ein Tattoo was nicht jeder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ein Großer Tattoo fan und hab auch einige, und ich bin ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir den Rücken nicht noch voll machen lasse mit einen WoW Fanart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte so an Bt mit Illidan drauf oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (8. Februar 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dafür gibt es doch dann den anderen arm....... nee finde ich auch mal sehr mutig was da gemavht hast


----------



## Baumstamm (8. Februar 2008)

Echt gleies Ding,
Ich dacht mir auch schon ob ich mir nicht mit 18 irgentwas stechen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also natürlich von WoW...
Einen Murloc auf den allerwertesten oder sowas...
Aber bei mir kommt auf jeden fall irgentwann was von WoW, wenns nicht sogar Illidan is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (8. Februar 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen
> würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .
> 
> 
> ...




Echt Abgefahren ausserdem hast du  mindestens zeit bis du 80 wirst xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sieht geil aus!!^^

So Long, 

For the Horde!!


----------



## Tordeck (8. Februar 2008)

ich find es cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   würde es selber aber nicht machen lassen


----------



## Floor (8. Februar 2008)

Ich werd mir meinen Gnom Krieger Tätowieren lassen. Hab aber noch keine Ahnung wohin. Aber deins sieht Super aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glatzmann (8. Februar 2008)

ja servus,

da ich noch nie nen hordie gezockt hab hätt ich's jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht als hordensymbol erkannt - als tattoo find ich's gut grad weil's nicht jeder erkennt und ich auch auf tribals stehe - meine frau hat meinen charnamen "glatzmann" auf dem rücken tätowiert - allerdings ist das auch seit 20 jahren mein spitzname^^

gruss
glatzmann


----------



## WolveBerlin (8. Februar 2008)

*!!! RESPEKT !!!*
Saubere arbeit mit guter Ideenumsetzung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und zu Lump 21:
Zitat: ich finds total krank, kann so was nicht verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist.

Als Tättowierter, wirst du heute immer noch "dumm" angeschaut im europäischen Kulturkreis und da spielt das Motiv keine Rolle. Bei der Motivauswahl hier wird kein Mensch wissen in welchem Zusammenhabg es steht, ist ein Tribal und fertig


*Gruß Wolve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Bacarus (8. Februar 2008)

Floor schrieb:


> Ich werd mir meinen Gnom Krieger Tätowieren lassen. Hab aber noch keine Ahnung wohin. Aber deins sieht Super aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da Haste wenigstens kein Platzproblem ;-)

back to topic..

Finde es vollkommen ok.. und ich selbst spiele schon länger mit den Gedanken etwas aus dem Spiel auf meine Haut zu bringen habe schon 3 Tattoos und wer einmal anfängt hört net auf^^ Und da ich mir gesagt habe.. solange Platz ist und Unterarme/Gesicht bla blub frei bleiben ..und ich bock drauf habe werde ich es auch tun..
Ich habe mir überlegt Illidan auf den Rücken stechen zu lassen.. oder einen pösen Schurken.. gibt vieles.
Zu den leuten die es absolut nicht verstehen können und sagen das ''wir voll einen am Kopf haben und so'' ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis Angler als Freunde (nebenbei ich fische auch ) und der eine hat sich einen HECHT auf dem Rücken stechen lassen wie der aus dem Wasser springt und gedrillt wird.. der andere hat Kois tättowiert.. sorry was das bitte dann? Ja ich weiß Kois sind sehr beliebt wegen der Geschoichte fluss hochschwimmen und zum Drachen werden.. aber hallo?
Es gibt Leute die Lassen sich ihre Haustiere auf den Körper stechen und vieles mehr.
Tattoos waren schon immer ein streitthema und viele wollen Provozieren.. ich finde hingegen das es endlich soweit gekommen ist das Tattoos gesellschaftsfähig geworden sind. Mein Bankberater zb. hat die Unterarme Voll Tätowiert.. und das sieht hammer geil aus.. vor 10 Jahren noch unvorstellbar..

Ich finde das Tatto ok..
Könnte besser gestochen sein.. und mehr ^^
aber 
Suum Quique

Just my 2 cents

Baca


----------



## Grivok (8. Februar 2008)

schickes Tattoo
und wie schon so viele sagten, selbst wenn WOW irgendwann mal out ist oder in vergessenheit geraet, sieht es als Tribal immer noch gut aus

und an all die Suchti, Spinner-Schreier:

was ist mit leuten die sich das Supermann-Logo stechen lassen? sind die alle comic-suechtig 
oder andere motive die irgendwo entliehen sind
da finde ich namen oder gesicht der freundin (an stefan kretschmar denkt) viel schlimmer, denn die kann sich aendern, und dann?


----------



## pandak1n (8. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht täuscht das Bild, aber die Fill-Ins sehen besonders im unteren Bereich unfertig aus.
Sowas kann aber nachgebessert werden.

Ansonsten: Nett.

Und lass Dir nicht einreden, das wäre hirnverbrannt. Würde sonst auf jedes Elvis-Konterfei, auf jeden Stern und jedes Tribal, dass nicht eigens für die zu tätowierende Person entworfen wurde zutreffen. Und ich möchte nur zu gern wissen, ob die Poster mit solchen ansichten dann konsequent nicht mit T-Shirts mit irgendwelchen Logos drauf in der Weltgeschichte rumlaufen...


----------



## Pomela (8. Februar 2008)

Geiles Tattoo! 
Lass die anderen reden... es ist geil!

öhm.. *dummfrag* die URL auf deinem Arm ist aber nur auf dem Bild. oder?

btw. Verrate uns mal bitte, wer das gestochen hat und was du als Vorlage genommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich Ally bin, is echt gut gelungen und gefällt mir sehr gut!! 

Naja ich glaub des Ally-Logo hätt nich so Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie der zweite Post schon schrieb Outsider werdens als ganz normales Tribal sehn und Insider werden dann schon wissen was los is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2008)

idee super, ausführung geschmakssache. ich hätte eher das schild genommen


----------



## REM0RiA (8. Februar 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Wenns WoW nich gäbe, nich schlecht, aber in anbetracht das das zeichen von einem spiel kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



loool... wie sinnfrei ist das denn?! Wenn er das Symbol nun irgendwo in einer Zeitung gesehen hätte wär's in Ordnung?! Also die Logik muss man echt mal nicht verstehen... Zumal nur WoW spielende Menschen erkennen, was das für ein Symbol ist. Für andere Menschen ist es schlichtweg ein normal Tattoo mit einem geilen Motiv, was so auf den ersten Blick auch gut gestochen wurde. Zwar gefallen mir persönlich die Tribals nicht, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Viele Frauen stehen halt drauf, wie ich schon öfters feststellen musste -.-

Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das Horde-Logo tättowieren zu lassen, aber erstmal kommt noch mein lang ersehnter Strichcode auf mein rechtes Handgelenk bevor es weitergeht... ^^

so far


----------



## Zentoro (8. Februar 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Findes es auch gut gelungen ... bin zwar nen WoW-Kranker aber hätte es nicht erkannt^^



Ich hätte es auch nicht erkannt. Ist aber auch besser so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, finde insgesamt Tattoos nicht so dolle.


----------



## Grizzla (8. Februar 2008)

und wenn du das spiel nicht mehr spielst weil du kein bock mehr hat oder von blizzard nen bann bekommst haste ja ne schöne erinnerung an die verschwendete zeit... Oo

Ich hab heute n stück brot gegessen ich mach n threat.. krieg ich nun auch 100 post von wohha n1?

sry aber zum threat... who cares?


----------



## Milow (8. Februar 2008)

cool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shuagual (8. Februar 2008)

Naja in meiner alten Gilde, hatte sich jemand wirklich nen Sehr sehr geilen Orc stechen lassen,
richtig gut gezeichnet sah schon geil aus....und später glaube noch nen Tauren.

aber ich würde es niemals machen und halte es auch nicht für so....aber jedem das seine....
dennoch wenn hätte ich mir nicht so ein "langweiliges" Logo stechen lassen.sry


----------



## Schwalor (8. Februar 2008)

Also das Motiv hab ich zusammen mit meiner Nadelschwingerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gezeichnet bis es so war wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab.

Ja es is nocht nicht fertig und wird bald nachgestochen/bzw das rot nachgebessert


----------



## Biomüll (8. Februar 2008)

Ich find des tribal sieht ganz nett aus.

Bin auch ein Fan von Tatoos, würd mir persönlich aber nie eines machen lassen, da ich net wüßte ob ich in 20 Jahren immer noch so denke.^^

Und die Leute mit den Aussagen Suchti und etc.:

1. Kopf einschalten
2. Kopf benutzen
3. Posten

Das Tribal ist nur ein Bild/Vorlage was ihm persönlich gefällt. Und warum lässt man sich tätowieren? Genau, weil es einem persönlich gefällt?! Nicht um Lumpi21 zu beeindrucken, sondern um sich selber was Gutes zu tuen. Ich doch coll, nech?


----------



## Enquiring (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde es ist gut gelungen
Du hast den richtigen Oberarm für so ein großes Motiv!
Mir gefällts!

Und es war klar das wieder ein paar Leute dahergelaufen kommen um mit Sucht, Krankheit zu "argumentiereN"

Betrachtet es von der rein ästhetischen Seite. Es sieht gut aus und Punkt!
Das hat nichts mit Sucht oder Krankheit zu tun, eure Aussagen allerdings sind Oberflächlich, Ignorant und Egoistisch!
Wie die Aasgeier stürzen sich einige darauf und reissen das NIVEAU dann wirklich in solchen ernst gemeinten Threads herunter.


just my 2 cents

lg
Xorag


----------



## Tomminocka (8. Februar 2008)

Kurz und Knapp:

schnieke! Ich glaub, wenn ich mir das machen lasse, verprügelt mich meine Frau!

I love to play WoW


----------



## abda (8. Februar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> und wenn du das spiel nicht mehr spielst weil du kein bock mehr hat oder von blizzard nen bann bekommst haste ja ne schöne erinnerung an die verschwendete zeit... Oo
> 
> Ich hab heute n stück brot gegessen ich mach n threat.. krieg ich nun auch 100 post von wohha n1?
> 
> sry aber zum threat... who cares?


Das sieht aber auch nach nem schicken Tribal aus, es is ja nich so, dass man damit jetz WoW-gebrandmarkt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Tatoo: Echt coole Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (8. Februar 2008)

so das längste kommentar was ich bisher geschriben hab:














also ich mags =)


----------



## Valeskaa (8. Februar 2008)

mir gefällt es ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht. es ist viel zu groß, die farbe ist nicht schön...alles in allem sieht es irgendwie "billig" und voll simpel aus. sorry für meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawk (8. Februar 2008)

Sieht schon nice als tribal tattoo aus.
Was aber sehr schön aussehen würde als warcraft tattoo sowas hier aber nur mit warcraft chars ^^:
http://www.nintenblog.com/images/retrovar1...endo-tattoo.jpg


----------



## Flauwy (8. Februar 2008)

Super Tattoo. Sieht toll aus und man kann sich super damit identifizieren. WoW ist mehr als nur ein Spiel. Es ist mittlerweile schon eine Art von Lebenseinstellung. Das hat nichts mit Sucht zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit Begeisterung. 

Ich überlege schon lange, welches Motiv mein Tattoo haben sollte. Der Kreis engt sich jetzt jedenfalls ein. 

For the Horde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2008)

Ich find es sieht geil aus. Will am liebsten auch eins, bin aber nicht der Typ für sowas. Mal abgesehen davon 
das ich Allis spiele ^^.
Ne is echt geil und ich denk diese ganze WoW Suchti Sache is ech quatsch, weil die meisten WoW bzw. das 
Logo nicht kennen und es für ein Tribal halten werden. Und gegen die sagt auch keiner was.
Finds geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiséki (8. Februar 2008)

Am besten an dem Tattoo finde ich, dass es jetzt kein WoW-Logo oder so ist, sondern für Außenstehende recht neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ist man ja schonmal auf der "sicheren" Seite.. 

Ansonsten find ich das schnieke und es eben auch echt mutig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn's dir gefällt, ist es umso besser.


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Februar 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Ich hab heute n stück brot gegessen ich mach n threat.. krieg ich nun auch 100 post von wohha n1?
> 
> sry aber zum threat... who cares?




Bei aller Netiquette und sonst was, aber dafür hätt ich größte Lust dir eins über'n Däz zu hauen. 
Immer diese dummen "who cares" und "wayne" Da geht mir so übelst einer ab! Und wenn man bedenkt, dass hier bis jetzt neun Seiten vollgeschrieben sind von denen ca drei Anti-Posts waren, dann könntest du dir diese Frage auch sicherlich ..... *wort runterschluck* sparen.
Das hier ist ein Allg-Forum wo jeder ma schreiben kann wo er Lust drauf hat sozusagen und wennds blöd findest, dann schau halt nicht rein?!  
Whatever ... 

Ich persönlich find's gut. Es ist nicht zu aufdringlich und wer WoW nicht kennt, wird's für was ganz normales anderes halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also obwohl ich Tatoos selber eher zwiespältig entgegen schaue: Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und: Für die Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spencer10 (8. Februar 2008)

Hiho,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wer es mag soll es machen, sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich währe das allerdings nichts. 

LG Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfkoloss (8. Februar 2008)

Also habs meiner schwester mal gezeigt, die kennt WoW nur vom Namen her. Also die hat gemeint das es echt cool aussieht, sie es aber zu groß findet. Daran kann man ja schon mal sehen das es wirkliche in sehr neutrales Tattoo is, steht ja net "blizzard" etc. drauf. Ist nur ein Symbol.

Respekt an dich, ich wäre viel zu feige um mir eines stechen zu lassen hehehe


----------



## lollercoaster (8. Februar 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Super Tattoo. Sieht toll aus und man kann sich super damit identifizieren. WoW ist mehr als nur ein Spiel. Es ist mittlerweile schon eine Art von Lebenseinstellung. Das hat nichts mit Sucht zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit Begeisterung.
> 
> Ich überlege schon lange, welches Motiv mein Tattoo haben sollte. Der Kreis engt sich jetzt jedenfalls ein.
> 
> ...


ach ja gib uns doch mal nen tipp nüber das Motiv und den Ort^^


----------



## Arnorns (8. Februar 2008)

@ te: nettes tatoo, auch als tribal nett

@ admin: es lebe die meinungsfreiheit.......


----------



## Byron (8. Februar 2008)

Krasse nummer^^

Sieht echt nice aus.
Auf eine ähnliche Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, jedoch wollte ich mir das Emblem meines lieblings Fussballclubs stechen lassen.

Bis jetzt ist dieses aber noch nicht in die Tat umgesetzt worden.

Vorallem ist wirklich toll, das dein Tattoo eher anonym ist, also ein nicht WoWler siehts ja wirklich nur als Tribal und kann einen nicht direkt als Freak abstempeln^^

*thumbs up*


----------



## Prenne (8. Februar 2008)

einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labbi (8. Februar 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> @ te: nettes tatoo, auch als tribal nett
> 
> @ admin: es lebe die meinungsfreiheit.......



Was habt ihr mit eurer Meinungsfreiheit? Der mod hat lediglich untersagt den TE mit Kraftausdrücken o.ä. zu beschimpfen. Lesen -> Schreiben.


----------



## username (8. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



Was ist dabei sich zu seinem Hobby zu bekennen? Was macht euch glauben, ein Computer Spiel darf kein Hobby sein? Niemand würde bei einem Pferd, einem Dartverein oder einer Bowling Gruppe meckern.
WoW ist ein Spiel, genauso wie Dart, Basketball oder Skat ... Du spielst es mit anderen im Team,
man hat ein gemeinsames Ziel - man kann sich davon selbst verständlich nichts kaufen -
das unterscheidet es allerdings von den anderen genannten Hobbies nicht.
Ich frage mich, was treibst Du hier, wenn Du glaubst, WoW ist kein Hobby oder annehmbarer Zeitvertreib?



Remixent schrieb:


> Wie krank muss man sein, dass man seinen Körper mit einem virtuellen, unbedeutsamen Spiel verunstaltet....
> 
> Jo, die geistige Reife sinkt, und sinkt, und sinkt..
> 
> ...


Man verziert den Körper generell mit meistens unbedeutsamen Dingen bei Tatoos - das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Sonst dürfte man sich ja nur noch Lettern mit hohlen Phrasen oder Fotos stechen lassen ... was für ein Quatch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungwale (8. Februar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> Gleiches Resultat, tatöwierte Menschen sind geistig Unreif...




Weil jemandem tattoos gefallen (unter anderem mir) ist er geistig unreif?? Meine fresse...was soll man dazu noch sagen?? Mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nichts freundliches mehr ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enquiring (8. Februar 2008)

Ungwale schrieb:


> Weil jemandem tattoos gefallen (unter anderem mir) ist er geistig unreif?? Meine fresse...was soll man dazu noch sagen?? Mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nichts freundliches mehr ein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Tja.. er hat sich bereits genau mit dieser Aussage ein Eigentor geschossen!
Pwned by Cerebraler Phimose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Xorag - der - Tatoos auch mag ;-)


----------



## Lorus (8. Februar 2008)

Hi, erstmal vorweg: Sieht echt spitze aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und nun zu allen die meinen "Suchti, hast kein RL mehr, usw., usw.", gibt es nicht auch genügend Leute die sich den Namen ihrer Lieblingsmannschaft tätowieren lassen?

Und was wird da gesagt? "Boah, schaut ja ur gut aus!" oder "Ach, die können doch nix".

Aber da sagt z.B. keiner "du Süchtiger", "weil's ja normal ist".

Und was ist der Unterschied? Bingo, beides ist ein Hobby und das sollte es auch bleiben, wie die Leute es ausleben ist ihre Sache.

Naja wie gesagt sieht echt gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (8. Februar 2008)

Erstmal Gz sieht sauber gemacht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zwar Alli aber gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich überlege auch schon ewig was ich mit meinen Waden anfang.
Hab mir letzens ne Zeichnung machen lassen von den TwinBlades auf die Linke und rechte Wade.
Jeweils an den Außenseiten.
War sehr nice bin aber halt am überlegen weil es was mit WOW am Hut hat.
Aber sehen halt fett aus auf Deutsch gesagt XDD


----------



## Dominanz (8. Februar 2008)

gefällt mir
ist auch nen generell cooles motiv


----------



## Capullo (8. Februar 2008)

Echt gut gelungenes Tatoo. Hab ein ähnliches Zeichen auf den Kopf einrasiert. sieht fast ähnlich aus und kommt gut an.

Zu Lump21.
Die Leute denken das vielleicht. Aber das kann dir eigentlich egal sein. Kannst mal die Beiträge lesen wie viele das gelungen und cool finden und wie viele es kacke finden. Man kann sagen was man will. Das sieht Hammer aus fürn WoW Tatoo.

Bin n Ally aber naja die haben halt net son geiles Banner :-)
Aber ne Nacht oder Blut elfe auf den Oberarm da hab ich nichts dagegen  

Mfg Spawn^^


----------



## Capullo (8. Februar 2008)

Capullo schrieb:


> Echt gut gelungenes Tatoo. Hab ein ähnliches Zeichen auf den Kopf einrasiert. sieht fast ähnlich aus und kommt gut an.
> 
> Zu Lump21.
> Die Leute denken das vielleicht. Aber das kann dir eigentlich egal sein. Kannst mal die Beiträge lesen wie viele das gelungen und cool finden und wie viele es kacke finden. Man kann sagen was man will. Das sieht Hammer aus fürn WoW Tatoo.
> ...



Zu Beitrag 183. Gut geschrieben


----------



## Bengram (8. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß damit in 15 Jahren, wenn keiner mehr WoW kennt und du mit deiner Sucht nem anderen Rollenspiel verfallen bist


----------



## Djavol (8. Februar 2008)

Die Art des Motives finde ich nicht schlecht, was das stechen selber betrifft, hätte es besser sein können.
Aber nun gut damit mußt du selber klar kommen. trotzdem Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selber mag Tatoos  und ob sie Sinn ergeben? Hey Wayne intressierts. 
Der der sich stechen läßt muß damit leben, und dennen den das nicht gefällt, schaut weg oder macht die Augen zu, aber fallt nicht von eurem hohen Roß runter.

Mfg

P.S.
Meinst ist auch fertig geworden


----------



## DaHums (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finds super, würde mir selber zwar keins stechen lassen, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Ravenear (8. Februar 2008)

Selbst wenn WoW nicht mehr aktuell ist, ist es immer noch eine relativ coole Tättoowierung. Vor allem sehen leute die WoW nicht kennen nur ein Zeichen (könnte ja auch von irgendeiner mythologie kommen). Naja und die Fans erkennen eben was es wirklich ist. Ausserdem Warcraft gibts es nun auch schon seit 14Jahren, von daher. 
Wenn man überlegt wieviele leute das Quake Symbol als Tattoo haben.


----------



## TheOneRs (8. Februar 2008)

lol an alle die sich so anstellen von wegen "ist nur ein game...du freak du freak blabla" das ist doch schwachsinn...  wenns ihm gefällt? ist ein spiel und gut ... das hordenlogo erkennt eh niemand der wow nicht kennt, und wenn man schon tribals aufm oberarm hat ist es doch ne geile sache...  Respekt! mir gefällts... ist ja nicht euer körper


----------



## Knochentier (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finds krank sich sowas machen zu lassen, wow ist wie viel schon gesagt haben nur ein spiel und wer sich sowas machen lässt ist meiner meinung nach ziemlich süchtig danach. Mal so nebenbei, alle die das gut finden sind meiner Meinung nach auch süchtig danach, wenn man euch in 5 jahren fragen würde ob ihr immernoch so ein tatoo haben wollt, würden die aller meisten von euch sicherlich dankend ablehnen weil sie irgendwann doch noch aus dem wow kiddy alter (nicht alle wow spieler sind 10-17, ich weiss) raus sind und nurnoch der meinung sind, dass das was sie damals gemacht haben, also wow spielen, totale zeitverschwendung war.
Und ja ich habe auch mal wow gespielt, aber ich habe letzten sommer damit aufgehört weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es süchtig macht und ich nicht nur zum wow spielen leben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin jetzt wo ich aufgehört habe auch der Meinung dass meine WoW zeit reine zeitverschwendung war und früher hätte ich es sicher auch cool gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Knochentier
und wenn euch mein post nicht passt dann löscht ihn halt wieder, meinungsfreiheit 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. Februar 2008)

find ich toll...
auch vom motiv her

FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Arahtor (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es auch gut.

Trotzdem würde ich mir niemals ein Bild von einem Spiel stechen lassen. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich generell nicht so ein Tattoo Fan bin.


----------



## Rastas (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Blöder Spinner, elender Dreckssuchti hast doch nix anderes als WoW im Kopf!"



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene warn witz find das tatoo cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hab auch was gegen zensur ...


----------



## Rasler (8. Februar 2008)

Also Respekt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seit einiger zeit hatte ich auch das Horde Zeichen im Auge es würde gut zu meinem anderen Tattoo passen nur bin ich immer noch am überlegen ... aber respekt schaut super aus.

Jetzt an alle die sagen Freak und suchti wegen dem, die sollten mal überlegen was sie da schreiben ich mein es gibt Millionen arten von Tattoos wen jetzt einer ne sonne oder nen Indianer auf seinem Körper tätowiert ist er gleich ein Indianer Fan oder ein sonnenanbeter ich mein erst denken dann tippen, das Logo schaut super aus, Tattoos sind ja nichts schlimmes meiner Meinung nach. 

Was glaub ihr den? ne schöne Erinnerung an etwas oder einfach etwas was zum Typ passt also denkt mal nach bevor ihr in jemanden als wow süchtler "bezeichnet"

MFG 
Kazzo


----------



## Ungwale (8. Februar 2008)

Bengram schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit in 15 Jahren, wenn keiner mehr WoW kennt und du mit deiner Sucht nem anderen Rollenspiel verfallen bist




...und das tattoo deswegen IMMER NOCH wie ein normales tribal ausschaut und es IMMER NOCH gut aussieht. 
Und nu?


----------



## Schwalor (8. Februar 2008)

Knochentier schrieb:


> Ich finds krank sich sowas machen zu lassen, wow ist wie viel schon gesagt haben nur ein spiel und wer sich sowas machen lässt ist meiner meinung nach ziemlich süchtig danach. Mal so nebenbei, alle die das gut finden sind meiner Meinung nach auch süchtig danach, wenn man euch in 5 jahren fragen würde ob ihr immernoch so ein tatoo haben wollt, würden die aller meisten von euch sicherlich dankend ablehnen weil sie irgendwann doch noch aus dem wow kiddy alter (nicht alle wow spieler sind 10-17, ich weiss) raus sind und nurnoch der meinung sind, dass das was sie damals gemacht haben, also wow spielen, totale zeitverschwendung war.
> Und ja ich habe auch mal wow gespielt, aber ich habe letzten sommer damit aufgehört weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es süchtig macht und ich nicht nur zum wow spielen leben will
> 
> 
> ...



ich frage mich nur immer warum Leute wie du immer etwas aus wow rausholen müßen und es nicht als Hobby sehen können , wenn ich jetzt wie einer weiter oben geschrieben hat angler bin und mir nen fisch stechen lasse hab ich in 30 jahren auch nix mehr davon weil ich ne fischallergie bekommen hab und die stunden am see sind ja auch nur zeitverschwendung ...
für mich is wow nach 10h arbeit gut zum runterkommen um abzuschalten , es macht spaß mit "fremden" zu reden und spielen ......
und es gibt sogar spieler die über 30 sind


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (8. Februar 2008)

Also mir gefällts 




FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Ben86rockt (8. Februar 2008)

Also mein Profilbild ist meine verschnörkelte zum Tribal gemachte vision einer Sukkubus (von hinten) 

Viele werden es auf Anhieb nicht erkennen und so soll es auch sein !!!

Also die Peitsche hat sie in der Hand und die Haare werden irgendwann sicher auch mal rot werden !!^^

Meine nächste planung ist ein Drache der sich über ihr räkeln soll^^

Aber das Horde Logo finde ich auch ehrlich sehr geil!!!!! Da bleibt nur eins zu sagen .....

Für die Allianz ähhhh Horde ach ja wie auch immer^^


----------



## Ungwale (8. Februar 2008)

Knochentier schrieb:


> Ich finds krank sich sowas machen zu lassen, wow ist wie viel schon gesagt haben nur ein spiel und wer sich sowas machen lässt ist meiner meinung nach ziemlich süchtig danach. Mal so nebenbei, alle die das gut finden sind meiner Meinung nach auch süchtig danach, wenn man euch in 5 jahren fragen würde ob ihr immernoch so ein tatoo haben wollt, würden die aller meisten von euch sicherlich dankend ablehnen weil sie irgendwann doch noch aus dem wow kiddy alter (nicht alle wow spieler sind 10-17, ich weiss) raus sind und nurnoch der meinung sind, dass das was sie damals gemacht haben, also wow spielen, totale zeitverschwendung war.
> Und ja ich habe auch mal wow gespielt, aber ich habe letzten sommer damit aufgehört weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es süchtig macht und ich nicht nur zum wow spielen leben will
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe letzten post von mir...was die leutz nur dauernd mit ihrer "sucht" haben? Ist das gerade mode, oder was??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sehe es ja ein, dass manche "nicht-tatöwierte" sich damit schwer tuen die beweggründe zu verstehen, weshalb man sich solche kunstwerke in die haut stechen lässt, aber deshalb von "krank" und "sucht" zu sprechen mutet doch etwas...naja...seltsam (!) an, oder!?
Der te findet wow gut, findet tattoos gut und entschliesst sich naheliegend sich ein wow tribal (nennen wir es mal so) stechen zu lassen, dass nicht sofort als ein solches zu erkennen ist (von den meisten zumindest). D.h: er trägt es nach aussen, was er gut findet...nichts anderes praktizieren bespielsweise menschen, die band-shirts o.ä. tragen. Sie signalisieren damit "hey, ich bin fan dieser band, ich find die richtig klasse!". Sind diese leute jetzt deswegen krank oder süchtig??
Gut, das shirt kann man wieder ausziehen (sollte man sogar irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wenn man die musik nicht mehr mag, aber wohl genau aus diesem grund hat der te ein motiv gewählt, welches durchaus als ein "normales, neutrales" motiv durchgehen kann. Der te möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich da irgendwas falsches hinein interpretiert habe.
Aber zumindest hat Knochentier seine meinung geäussert und nicht wie manche andere es als fakt hingestellt. Insofern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (8. Februar 2008)

Und was macht man damit, wenn man 10 Jahre älter und weiser ist und nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun hat?
Weglasern oder umändern?


----------



## Ungwale (8. Februar 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Und was macht man damit, wenn man 10 Jahre älter und weiser ist und nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun hat?
> Weglasern oder umändern?



..oder sich über ein schönes tribal freuen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (8. Februar 2008)

Ungwale schrieb:


> ..oder sich über ein schönes tribal freuen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder auch sich einfach an seine WoW-Zeit erinnern
niemand hat je gesagt das man mit tattoos nur die gegenwart feiern sollte
sicher ist wow nur ein spiel 
und trotzdem lernt man viele nette leute kennen an die man sich vielleicht später gerne erinnern würde


----------



## Gamerhenne (8. Februar 2008)

also ich find es nicht übel, bin auch seit einiger Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir das tauren-zeichen als tribal ins genick stechen lasse ( nur schwarz ). so wie diese hier:

Tauren-Tattoo

da es ja im grunde wirklich nur ein tribal ist, find ich da nichts schlimmes dran. man macht sich ja nicht grade den wow-schriftzug irgendwo hin..obwohl es sicher auch Leute gibt, die das machen würden ;oD


----------



## Tennissocke (8. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen




hmm was hat ein symbol mit sucht zu tun ?... 

finde das was er tattowiert hat recht nett und wenns es nicht in wow aufgetaucht wäre das bild ? was wäre er dann ? 

also ich würde es mir auch machen lassen ... wenn nicht schon andere bilder auf meinem körper kleben würden ... aso ja mist bin ja auch süchtig .... hmm bloss auf was für ein spiel .... hmmm


sorry aber lump21 gehört mal verwarhnt wie von Buffed moderator schon gesagt wurde ....

mfg
socke


----------



## Zahrtas (8. Februar 2008)

hi, 
ich amüsiere mich grad köstlich über so manchen beitrag, der hier zu diesem thema zu lesen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie kann es angehen, das jmd als krank, gestört, süchtig oder sonstwas betitelt wird, der sich solch ein tattoo stechen lässt??
sry, aber es kotzt mich an, wenn einige menschen meinen über andere urteilen zu müssen, obwohl sie von tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben.

ich jedenfalls finde das motiv prima, mit einer ausnahme: das tribal gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht, sieht für mich aus wie "provisorisch drumherumgemalt", könnte man meiner meinung nach mehr darus machen, das würde auch das Hordensymbol noch mehr zur geltung bringen.
aber trotzdem schönes motiv, und auch scheinbar gute arbeit des tätowierers.

mfg ein eingefleischter allianzler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achso, noch was: hab selbst einige tattoos in form von totenschädeln, skeletten knochen, usw., sollte ich zum psychiater??


----------



## Wabo (9. Februar 2008)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen es tut weh wenn man hier so manches Kommentar liest, es tut weh was so alles WoW spielt, es tut weh zu wissen das mindistens 90-95% aller WoW spieler nicht einmal die Story kennen und wegen dem Tattoo viel zu sehr vom Spiel selbst kommen und nicht einmal auf den Gedanken zu kommen dasdieses Tattoo mit der Story von WoW zu tun hat, das das der Grund ist sich ein Tattoo zu stechen, eine schöne Geschichte umfangreich und spannend. 
Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es hunderte Menschen mit einem Herr der Ringe Tattoo gibt, sind die dann auch verrückte Spinner ?? nein ? etwa weil es eine bekanntere Story ist und sie verfilmt wurde ? 
Auch hier kennen wiederum nur 10-15% die Bücher (also die komplette Story) wogenen der rest gerade mal die Filme kennen bzw nur das Game.
Welche dann wieder sagen "lol Spinner jagt einem Virtuellen Game im RL hinterher"
Sowas tut echt in der Seele weh.
Die Warcraft- (nein kein WOrld of Warcraft) Story gibt es schon viel früher als euer so heißgeliebtes WoW.
Nehmen wir mal an er hätte sich das Tattoo vor Release von World of Warcraft , ja sogar vor der bekanntgabe von WoW stechen lassen, wäre er dann heute auch son verrückter Spinner der einem virtuellen game hinterherjagt ??

In der Hoffnung das das jemand liest und sich gedanken darüber macht und vllt das ein oder andere kommentar herausnimmt bzw löscht.

PS: Was ein andere Mensch im RL macht oder nicht kann euch doch egal sein, die WoW community ist eh sehr sehr tief gesunken, vom einst so sozialen helfersyndrom beim release ist ein assozialer haufen übrig geblieben.

Hoffe das dieser Beitrag einige dazu anspornt erist zu denken und dann zu handeln. Da um diese Zeit diese Menschen höchstwahrscheinlich aber eh schon im Bett liegen und schlummern wird mein Beitrag in vergessenheit geraten und keinem helfen.


----------



## icomeinpeace (10. Februar 2008)

Tätowierungen dienen oft der Erinnerung an schöne Momente. Z.B. Reisen, Personen oder Ereignissen.
WoW wird immer ne wichtige Erinnerung in meinem Leben bleiben, nach fast 3 Jahren zocken.
Warum dem kein Zeichen setzen, wenn man das Motiv mag und sich damit identifizieren kann?
Nur ein geringer Anteil der Bevölkerung lässt sich stechen und nur ein geringer Anteil davon zockt Warcraft.
Ich hab mittlerweile ne ganze Menge WoW-Tattos gesehen und auch wenn die Symbole sich das eine oder andere Mal wiederholen, unterscheiden sie sich doch genug, um jedem n individuelles Tatto zu ermöglichen.
Und wenn derjenige Freude daran hat gönn ich sie ihm total! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja, wer weiß evtl hab ich in n paar Jahren ja auch meinen Wichtel oder sonst was aufm Arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum sollte ich mich mit 80 auch nicht an diese irre Zeit erinnern wollen?


----------



## Monstercow (10. Februar 2008)

solange  Keine nackte N811fin stechen lässt find das ganz gut gelungen      würde mir aber nur nen Bild von an de Wand hängen an Meinen Body kommt nur Wasser und ne Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (10. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Outsider werdens als nettes Motiv wahrnehmen
> Insider werdens geil finden *g*
> For the Horde! :>



Damit ist dann alles gesagt....

Sorry für die Wortwahl, aber ich finde es Saugeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Wenn es schrumpelt bekommt nochmal einen eigenen Style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klamm (10. Februar 2008)

da ist doch nixx krankes dran sieht sogar gut aus.
Krank wäre wenn er sich seine DKP auf den arsch tätowiren liesse


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nur was passiert wenn du irgendwann mal zur Allainz wechselst??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einfach durchstreichen^^
/edit 
@vorposte:geil*lol*


----------



## Serenas (10. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus.
Wie ja schon erwähnt ist das Symbol von vorteil.
Ob man es kennt oder nicht, siehts gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Sere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hufranz2007 (10. Februar 2008)

is n tribal tatoo...wie viele anderen auch.... wer wow nicht kennt...sieht darin n tatoo sonst nix... hab auch was ähnliches


----------



## Elferus (10. Februar 2008)

Geiles Tatoo^^Aber is das nicht ein wenig übertreiben...naja es hält dein ganzes leben lang und vll. spielst du ja bald Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber volle Punktzahl von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexio (10. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



Bin genau deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur Schwachsinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (11. Februar 2008)

Nettes Tribal, von dem die Vorlage zwar aus WoW stammt, aber für Uneingeweihte in diesem Zusammenhang nicht erkennbar ist. Würde ich auch machen lassen, wenn auf meinen Oberarmen noch Platz wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wenn ich dagegen den Donkey Kong sehe, den sich ein Kumpel von mir vor ca 25 Jahren hat stechen lassen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zuechor (11. Februar 2008)

naja... gelungen ist was anderes. kurz, ich finde es scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Calathiel (11. Februar 2008)

finds nice

und an alle die finden es sei krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://munchies.files.wordpress.com/2007/0...rloc-tattoo.jpg  *zwinker* (nein is ned von mir)


----------



## Senzei (11. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen




Da merkt man mal wie unglaublich versessen einige Leute sind andere runter zu machen.

Es gibt 3 generelle Reaktionen auf sowas:

1.Der IDiot der sich extra in nem forum anmeldet um andere zu nerf/ven -> bist selbst SÜCHTIG weil ich würd zum nerven nich son auffwand betreiben du spast fühlst dich jetz wahrscheinlich ganz cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Der der es einfach akzeptiert und egal wie ers findet sich drüber ausschweigt

3. Die, die erkennen dass das mehr als einfach nur ein symbol für ein spiel is sondern auch ohne jeden zusammenhang ein verdammt gutes motiv abgibt und ich bin froh dass ein großteil der leute hier einen IQ besitzen der ihnen erlaubt Möglichkeit 1 und/oder 2 durchzuführen

Ich persönlich halts für ne geile sache auch wenn ich total die NAdelphobie hab 
Sieht trotzdem geil aus, zudem haste nen anreiz deinen Arm in Form zu halten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (11. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt wieder die Typen ankommen die "LOL! Spinner/Spast/etc" schreiben: Lasst es, sonst kriegt ihr ne Verwarnung.
> 
> Zum Tattoo. Find ich recht gut gemacht =)
> Zumal sich das Logo der Horde auch ausgezeichnet für sowas eignet, da es gut zu den Tribals passt.
> ...




Wir dürfen ja noch unsere eigene Meinung haben oder? oO

Ich finds nicht schön und würde es mir auch nicht stechen lassen, das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Februar 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Wir dürfen ja noch unsere eigene Meinung haben oder? oO



Klar, warum? Hast du irgendwo n Verbot gesehn?


----------



## Deasaster (12. Februar 2008)

Klar kann jeder seine Meinung vertreten, aber bitte auf zivilisierte Art und Weise und nicht so als wäre man im Schweinestall groß geworden.

Wenn sich jemand ein Tattoo mit WoW Motiv stechen lässt, ist es seine Privatsache und er tut niemanden anderen damit weh aber einige Kommentare hier beweisen mal wieder, dass Aktzeptanz (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) für (zu)viele ein Fremdwort ist.


> Wir dürfen ja noch unsere eigene Meinung haben oder? oO
> 
> Ich finds nicht schön und würde es mir auch nicht stechen lassen, das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## excite0815 (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde es hammer, achja und WoW ist nur ein Spiel blabla wenn ich das immer von Leuten höre sind das die, die am lautesten schreien, die meist nur glücklich sind jemand gefunden zu haben der süchtiger ist als sie! (oder sich sowas wie in diesem Beispiel ne Sucht einbilden) 

Ich weiss nicht finde das Tatoo echt geil, gut gestochen passt echt rein und 70% der Menschheit wird nicht drin erkennen! Also einfach alle Beiträge ignorieren die so ein scheiss negativen Touch haben!


----------



## ***Amalek*** (12. Februar 2008)

Wer auf Trivals steht...ich stehe da mehr auf Drachen (gibt's auch in WoW, bin ich jetzt süchtig??) Wikkinger (wird es in WoW auch bald geben bzw. so was in der Richtung,wieder süchtig im Vorfeld???). Wem ein Motiv gefällt, soll es sich stechen lassen, auch wenn andere es krank finden. Jeder hat nunmal seine Vorlieben.

Es sieht gut aus und lass Dir von manchen nix anderes einreden, DU läufst damit rum und DIR muss es gefallen


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2008)

Geiles Tattoo!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw an die "WoW ist nur ein SPIEL, du Süchti": Ja und.. das is nur ein Tattoo Motiv^^ stellt euch mal vor das findet jemand der nicht WoW spielt total genial und lässt sich auch eins stechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach nur weils geil aussieht - ist das dann auch gleich ein Spack?! Selten son Müll gelesen^^

Ich für meinen Teil lauf fast jeden Tag mit nem Untoten-Wappen um den Hals rum.. Mir gefällt das Motiv! - irgendwelche Einwände? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dumáh Teldrassil (16. Februar 2008)

So damit Du weißt das da noch so ein bekloppter, freak, unterbelichteter USW. hier ist mein Gametattoo!!!

Ich hab es mir mit 22 machen lassen und überlegte bei dem Motiv 4 Jahre lang ob ich es machen soll. Und habe es bis Heute nicht bereut es gemacht zu haben. Ich find dein Motiv klasse und lass Dir nicht in dein Leben rein reden von irgendwelchen "SPAR ICH MIR JETZT"


PS:an alle Miesmacher da draussen...Jeder der mir von EUCH sagen kann aus welchem Game das Tattoo entwendet wurde bekommt nen Lutscher von mir in den mund gesteckt...vll tut EUCH der Energieschub von denm Zucker darin euch und eurem Gehirn gut, sodas ihr nachdenkt bevor ihr was schreibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch was! Gefundene Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden und gehören dem Finder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (16. Februar 2008)

super nice daumen hoch ^^


----------



## Deadlift (16. Februar 2008)

Lange gedauert bis ich das richtige Motiv fand...
Direkt nachm stechen:

Zwar ned grad Horde aber ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://hosting.deadlift.de/PICT0954.jpg


Trau niemandem mit blanker Haut!


----------



## Darklight90 (16. Februar 2008)

@deadlift schaut ja ganz aus alls wärda ein altes tatto verändert worden oder?


----------



## Deadlift (16. Februar 2008)

Noe, ist komplett so wies ist "neu".

Vorlage hab ich auch auf meim Webspace.

http://hosting.deadlift.de/bh_dra_1024x768.jpg


----------



## Baloron (16. Februar 2008)

n "erkennbares" spielelogo hätt ich arm gefunden aber so find ichs schon nett auch wenn ich ned so auf tribals steh^^

achja: muss n zitat von oben dringend wiederholen^^ TRAUE KEINEM MIT BLANKER HAUT!!


----------



## Zla$h (16. Februar 2008)

Zu en Leuten die hier sagen WoW Freak etc... Wenn ihr sagt, dass jemand nach WoW süchtig ist weil er sich ien tattoo davon macht mag das in einigen fällen stimmen, aber nicht in allen. Und warum guckt ihr euch ein WoW Forum an und schreibt in einem Thread über ein Tattoo..habt ihr kein Leben? Ihr sitzt vorm PC und "beleidigt" Leute...warum macht ihr nichts "richtiges" in der Zeit? genau ihr habt kein RL...
Wenn jetzt wer sagt, dass er nur wenig spielt oder aufgehört hat mit wow, dann versteh ich ihn nicht weil er dann mit dem wenig spielen meint er wär was besseres weil er ja n Rl hat, was wir hier wohl alle haben, und der der nicht mehr zockt schreibt trotzdem in einem WoW Forum und kommt halt einfach nicht davon los...süchtig...

Das kann jetzt jeder so sehen wie er will und ernstnehen oder nicht...


Zum Tattoo:
persönlich find ich Tribal Tattos nicht sooo toll und bin auch nicht direkt der Tatto Fan aber es ist dein Arm und nicht meiner und wenn es dir gefällt ist doch alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (16. Februar 2008)

Naja, sorry  ich hab auch einige Tattoos (6 stück mittlerweile...)  aber sowas find ich doch sehr einfallslos! Könnt ich mir auch nen Porschewappen oder nen McDonalds-zeichen tätowieren lassen.... Es ist scheisse! wenn Du das hören wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drunkön (16. Februar 2008)

naja ich personlich finde es nicht so toll. 
aber jedem das seine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messalla (16. Februar 2008)

mehr mods braucht das land!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würds mir nich stechen lassen. ich finde das motiv nich so der brüller.
jedem das seine. wobei ich mich für dich freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maldazah (16. Februar 2008)

Hm finds auch nich so toll, etwas übertrieben sich von einem PC_Game was stechen zu lassen, aber respekt das du es machst. Nur wenn ich es selbst vor hätte zu tun, würde ich es 1. Etwas kleiner Machen und 2.etwas verschnörkeln etc das es nicht 1zu1 das Hordenzeichen ist aber dennoch als das zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Tatopeck (16. Februar 2008)

Punkt 1 : Ich finde Dein tatoo klasse , schaut gut aus und wenn du nichts gesagt hättest würden 90% der :" Ich find das krank" flamer es mit sicherheit nichtmal erkannt haben.
Punkt 2 : habe selber 9 Tatoos und zwar mit motiven die MIR gefallen , is MEIN Körper und MEINE Haut und was ich damit mache is meine sache . obs anderen gefällt oder nicht geht mir sowas von am A.... vorbei, schließlich macht man ein tatoo für sich ...nicht für andere.


----------



## Thug (16. Februar 2008)

Tatopeck schrieb:


> schließlich macht man ein tatoo für sich ...nicht für andere.


hehehehe, wenn es Denn mal so wäre!  trauriger Weise  bestätigt die Ausnahme die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blubkuh (16. Februar 2008)

nur ma so: fällt das Logog nicht unters copyright von blizzard? 
wenn ja können die verlangen das du es wegmachen musst/ verändern musst ^___^
naja sowas wird wohl nie passieren wäre aber möglich ^^

also immer den ersteller eines logos/bildes fragen ob man es benutzen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muti (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finds echt nice, passt echt gut zu Tribal.^^

Und respekt an den Admin, dass du hier mal richtig durchgreifst.

Schlimm... immer diese "BOAH-DU-HAST-NO-RL-Spammer".
Wenn das Tatoo einem nicht gefällt, dann sagt man das und mowlt sich nicht so einen crap zusammen.


----------



## Heinzitaur (16. Februar 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



Öhm...ja WoW is ein Spiel is richtig...nur du scheinst das ganze mit Tattoos nicht ganz zu begreifen. Jeder hat das Recht, mit seinem Körper zu tun, was er will, und wenn der TE dieses Motiv gewählt hat, dann isses so. Und ihn deswegen als süchtig zu bezeichnen, ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen (vielleicht issers ka, aber das an nem Tattoo festzumachen is armselig...). Dich sollte auch mal jemand in die Realität zurückholen, so wie du dich da reinsteigerst...

@TE: sieht ganz gut aus, ich persönlich bin jedoch kein großer Freund von Tribals und ähnlichem. Mir gefallen Biomechanics besser (hab auch selber welche) nur zu der Horde passen Tribals wegen dem Flair am besten würde ich sagen. Also mir gefällt das Gesamtbild sehr.


Und nochwas Allgemeines: Jeder lässt sich etwas stechen, mit dem er sich identifizieren kann, ich habe ein In Flames Tatto zum Beispiel (und ja ich bin In Flames süchtig xD...aber das is ne andere Story...). Man sollte eben das Motiv so wählen, dass es auch für "Outsider" oder Leute, die keinen Bezug haben, gut aussieht (wobei es einem selbst natürlich in erster Linie gefallen muss)...und das is dem TE zweifelsohne gelungen.

Wer damit nichts anfangen kann oder mit Tattoos an sich...naja der kann sich seinen Teil denken, aber net hier blöde rumflamen, das interessiert hier nämlich niemanden.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Februar 2008)

es ist naja.. 

eben gut gestochen und auch mal etwas nicht alltägliches.

ich persönlich würde mir jetzt kein allianzler bzw elfen logo stechen lassen...
nicht wegen der reaktionen der anderen (die war mir schon bei meiner tätowierung auf dem rücken egal),
sonder eine tätowierung ist eine lebenseinstelltung (in meinen augen) und ein spiel verkörpert sie für mich nicht (auch wenn ich 3/4 meiner zeit vor dem game sitze),
aber das lässt sich ja später auch gut weiter eingearbeitet in den trible,
falls du es mal bereuhen solltest.
naja ist eben nichts für mich, wow logos stechen zulassen...


----------



## Mephistosopheles (16. Februar 2008)

wow
ich finds lustig..also positiv lustig. echt war ...meinen segen haste.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besser als manche tribles die ich schon gesehen hab..viel besser..
iss klaa das da manche lappen abkacken (upsi). 
un selbst wenn man sieht das de nen zocker bist...dann hatts doch seinen zweck erfüllt.. muhuhahaha
zweifler gibts immer irgendwo.
mal sehen.. vieleicht lass ich mir die alte onyxia auch irgendwo hin rattern. mit paa allis un paa hordies..hehe. warum denn nich.. biste nen jahr aufm schiff..haste nen anker
manche ne jungfrau..manch andere stehen dann auf rosen... totenköpfe.. die pfote meines hundes. ect ect..
bedarf keiner weiteren worte. 
omen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

rene(golas)


----------



## böseee (16. Februar 2008)

ich muss sagen ich hab zuerst gedacht spinner lässt sich wow tattoo machen aber du guckst des foto ich hab gedacht  des wär ein normales gratz zum motiv echt gut ausgewählt nur ein proplem wenn ally sich sein logo stechen lässt siehts nich so toll aus nomma gratz ist echt gut geworden


----------



## Trunks89 (16. Februar 2008)

net mein gebiet sry .....aber sieht gut aus


----------



## Seryma (16. Februar 2008)

yo, das tattoo is recht stylisch.... 

guckt her:

horde-tattoo eignet sich gut dazu, aber ein blaues tattoo wie allianz passt wohl net gut da drauf... xDDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TATTOO IS GEIL!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melmak (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöne Arbeit, obwohl, ein Alli-Zeichen hätte besser ausgesehen *lach* Aber hast ja noch einen Oberarm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (16. Februar 2008)

alle die sich über ein wow tattoo aufregen, müssten dann bei einem typen sterben, der sich rayquaza (pokemon) auf sein bein tattöwiert hat....


----------



## Mangur (16. Februar 2008)

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollte ich den Kombi vom Firmensafe auf mein bestes Stück machen lassen, damit mir die Sekretärin zur "Hand" gehen muss, um den Safe zu öffnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Februar 2008)

Mangur schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich den Kombi vom Firmensafe auf mein bestes Stück machen lassen, damit mir die Sekretärin zur "Hand" gehen muss, um den Safe zu öffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




O.O 


Den Satz musst ich etz drei mal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athanasios12 (26. Februar 2008)

also ich finde das tatoo, auch wenn es ein gutes motiv ist, nicht gut gemacht. da kann man mehr draus machen. viel zuviel platz in den zwischenräumen.


----------



## Calathiel (26. Februar 2008)

wenn die haut später schrumpfelt , zieht sich das automatisch zusamme n  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (26. Februar 2008)

ich finds toll..., schaut echt super aus kann man nix sagen

werd mir zwar selbst nie ein tatoo machen aber ich finds echt in ordnung, wenn ich am samstag abend irgendwen mit nem wow tatoo treffen würde, würd ich ihm sofort ein bier spendiern, auch wenn ich alli spiel ;-)

naja so far, jedem seine meinung aber hier jemanden als pc süchtig etc zu beschimpfen is tief
immerhin ist WoW ein sehr zeitraubendes hobby, jeder der 70 ist (und halbwegs gut equipt) hat wohl mehrere 100 stunden ins spiel investiert also warum nicht farbe zu einer seiner liebsten freizeitbeschäftigung bekennen


----------



## diablo666de (26. Februar 2008)

ich bin zwar für die ally-seite, aber das tatoo ist sehr gut gelungen.
habe selber eins aus einen spiel spiel mir stechen lassen. (nicht WOW)


----------



## Isam Steel (26. Februar 2008)

ich persönlich finde tatoos ja auch ganz fein, bin aber der Meinung, dass ein tatoo was persönliches wiederspiegeln sollte, von daher wäre dieses motiv nix für mich.

Im sommer stell ich mir das allerdings etwas nervig vor. stell dir mal vor du liegst am see und es kommt ein richtiger suchti an und sticht dir nen dolch in den rücken weil der alli spielt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (26. Februar 2008)

Is richtig gut geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aba die idee mit dem gildenspruch überm hintern find ich noch geiler

Zur info: da hat einer gewettet, dass wenn alle gildenmitglieder 4000g zusammensparn, damit er sich sein epic-flugmount kaufen kann, dann lässt er sich das gildenmotto über den hintern tätowiern^^ Und wies nicht anders zu erwarten war, ham sies geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hier gibts des video dazu^^ http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...mp;search_type=


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2008)

Ein Tattoo muss einem gefallen. Sollte es möglichst nach X Jahren auch noch... Und ein Motiv zu nehmen, das in Verbindung mit einem Spiel oder einer Gesinnung in einem Spiel steht ist sehr gewagt.
Daher erstmals auch von mir: Mutig mutig.

Aber nun zum Motiv:
Ich finde es außen rum zu "modern" .. das steht im Krassen Gegensatz zu dem Logo der Horde.. Ich hätte es weg gelassen. Aber kannst ja noch überstechen lassen ^^

Und ich denke jeder der dir hier Ratschläge oder Meinungen gibt bezüglich 
"Das hättest du nicht machen sollen" oder "Das würde ich nie machen"
gibt, denen sei gesagt das der Mensch der sich hier hat stechen lassen es selbst wissen muss was er macht und was nicht.
Jeder der ein Tattoo hat weiß was ich meine. Man hat es sein Leben lang und man muss damit leben.

Ich finde das Motiv zwar nicht ganz optimal, aber bei meinen Tattoos ist es das Selbe: Es gibt immer mindestens einem dem es nicht gefällt - aber es ist Deins.
Wenn es dir gefällt ist es doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Lizard King (9. April 2008)

For the Horde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

passt doch gut zum anderen Tribal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn du 70 bist wirst du dich an die spassige Zeit (damals) in WoW "1" erinnern.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. April 2008)

Horde stinkt zwar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber dennoch sieht cool aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (9. April 2008)

jo muss sagen ich echt net schlecht würde aber sobald das abegheilt ist das tribal nachstechen lassen des blasst ein wenig aus (ist nur mein fachliche meinung als tattoo artist^^)

ansonsten cool ich hab das logo der Untoten auf m Unterarm ich stell ma eins rein die tage^^


----------



## hellspy (9. April 2008)

kanns ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch tattoowiert (wie auch immer man das schreibt oO), aber ein WoW Motiv würde ich mir niemals stechen lassen...so in 4-5 Jahren weißt Du dann auch warum.


----------



## Calathiel (9. April 2008)

wieso? auch wenns ein bezug zu wow hat... das Tattoo sieht auch einfach so schön aus... 


Schlimmer finde ich die die Namen von ihren Freundinnen tätowieren und dann mit i <3 Celine rumlaufen, aber nebendran die ehfrau mitm namen Anna steht. ...


----------



## Minati (9. April 2008)

Na denn meld ich mich mal, als Tattoo-Süchtige, zu Wort.

Erstmal zur Ausführung: Gute Linienführung, auch wenn an manchen Stellen unsicher und ungenau. Ich hoffe, dass beim Nachstechen die Farben besser angenommen werden, denn auf dem Foto sieht man schon, dass die Farbe (schwarz - Tribal) entweder nicht gut gestochen oder nicht gut angenommen wurde.

Nun zum Bild: Für Außenstehende ist es wirklich nur ein Bild. Wenn ich kein WoW spielen würde, hätte ich es auch nicht erkannt. Da du relativ blaß bist, kannst du ruhig kräftige farben benutzen, die wirken besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Tribal an sich finde ich nicht wirklich gelungen, da es mir zu eckig ist und nicht in Harmonie mit dem Horde-Symbol steht.

So long ...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. April 2008)

ja ich muss auch sagen, sehr gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem da leute die es nicht kennen einfach eine Art tribal erkennen werden ^^

trotzdem etwas verrückt ist es schon und erfordert ne menge mut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sagte Ali G so schön? "Restekp" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## Kyreen (9. April 2008)

Wisst ihr, das ist ein nettes Motiv, kein Schriftzug  und kein Häßlicher Schädel den man in ein paar Jahren bereut.
Es ist ein doch sehr schönes zeichen, was einen an die alte Zeit, auch wenn sie nicht gut war (wer weiß...) erinnert, und auch schlechte Zeiten sollte man nicht missen wollen, oder?

Wie dem auch sei, ich finde die Idee oke, das motiv nett, aber ich hätte es mehr abgeändert, weil es mir Spaß macht bei sowas noch mehr "teilzuhaben" wenn ich damit schon ewig rumrennen muss =)

Ich find die Idee wirklich gut und auch super das er das hier Kund tut :-)


Wenn du "i love wow" drauf geschrieben hättest oder so. dann hät ich dich auch als "freak" oder so bezeichnet, auch wenn es nicht richtig wäre , dazu stehe ich.
Aber sowas hättest du auch bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## becca (9. April 2008)

ich hätte es noch etwas dicker machen lassen - sieht aber klasse aus


----------



## Imona (9. April 2008)

huhu,
find ich vollkommen in ordnung die wahl des motivs - auch wenn ich Allianz spiele ;D
ist ja noch ziemlich neutral.sieht halt aus wien "normales" tribal.

*wink*


----------



## DocFloppy (9. April 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gute Idee auch wenn ich colorierte Tats nid mag.
> 
> ...



Oh ha, und dafür gibts sicher keine Verwarnung, oder? Weil er ist ja dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     najaaa.

Auch wenn ich kein Tattoo hab und mich warscheinlich nicht "hinreichend mit der Thematik" befasst hab, bitte ich doch gnädigst darum trotzdem was sagen zu dürfen. Ich kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen das so ein Forum zum Diskutieren und zum Meinungsaustausch gedacht ist, und nicht damit sich lauter "Fachleute" gegenseitig zustimmen können. Das man niemanden beleidigen sollte, dass sollte klar sein. Den Leuten aber bereits vorab den Wind aus den segeln zu nehmen war vielleicht etwas zu gut gemeint vom Mod. 

@Topic: Ich find das Tattoo jut, wobei ich mehr auf schwarz/weiß steh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

geil

FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Timewarp85 (9. April 2008)

ich selbst finde Tattoos auch ziemlich geil, habe selbst auch 3 Chinesiche Zeichen auf dem Rücken die übersetzt "Löwe" (mein sternzeichen) bedeuten. Weitere folgen mit der Zeit ^^

Aber sachen abzulassen wie "total krank" usw. find ich bissl unangebracht. Das Motiv sieht wirklich ziemlich cool aus und passt super mit dem Tribal zusammen, ob es jetzt von nem Spiel ist oder nicht tut doch nichts zur sache. Andere Leute lassen sich den namen des Lebenspartners tattowieren, das find ich persöhnlich bescheuert. Trennt man sich dann i-wan evtl von demjenigen hat  man sein lebenlang den namen aufm Arm stehen, bei so nem Motiv wie der TE es gewählt hat kann man es auch mit 70 noch ansehen.

Und wie schon oft erwähnt, außenstehende werden es nie mit einem Spiel in verbindung bringen.

Gruß Time

P.s: sieht echt goil aus ^^


----------



## bk1986 (9. April 2008)

also den mut zu so etwas zu haben is nich übel, und schlecht aussehen tuts auch nich direkt, mir persönlich wäre es nur zu langeweilig bwz eifnach, da fände ich sowas schon kuhler 

http://images.hugi.is/hudflur/112426.jpg


hier noch ein paar tattoos


http://allegall.blogcu.com/5661101


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. April 2008)

Oder Tatoos wie: 
- http://www.tattooartists.org/Images/FullSi...Tattoos_235.jpg

- http://www.tattooartists.org/Image.asp?Img...102280_wow1.jpg

Also ich persönlich finde die Idee sehr genial. Immerhin sind es eigentlich nur Symbole für einen "Normalo", für Insider ist es immer ein Hingucker!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2008)

Naja, ganz nett... ^^"

Aber macht nur alle das *gg* Kann man euch wenigstens schon von weitem aussortieren (Zumindest im Sommer ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (9. April 2008)

Pfui, wie kannste dich nur mit dem Hordelogo Brandmarken ^^

Nein, mal im ernst, sieht schon Schick aus. Ich bin ja generell der Anti-Tattoofan, weil ich persönlich, heut wenn ich mirn Tattoo stech, ja nicht mehr weiß obs mir in 10 jahren noch gefällt, ansonsten sehen Tattoos teilweise schon geil aus.

BtW find ich das tattoo schöner als viele geposteten, weils eben Schlicht aussieht, die anderen sind viel zu Bunt und verspielt, und wnen man mit 80 Falten hat, sieht man aus wien zerfledderter Kanarienvogel.

Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem Horde 4 Life.

P.S. es fehlt der Nick von deinem Main unterm Tattoo


----------



## Mokito (9. April 2008)

Also bin schonmal kein WoW Kranker aber finde dein Tattoo spitze.
Gute Idee und wie der Mod sagte ....für Aussenseiter nicht als WoW "Kram" erkennbar und trotzdem schön gemacht


----------



## Door81 (9. April 2008)

Finds auch recht nett gemacht, und man kanns noch schön erweitern, wenn man denn mag, Platz ist genug zum bissl drumrumfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den ganzen "ist das krank"-Spinnern...

Woher man sich seine Motive für eine Tätowierung holt ist doch jedem seine Sache. Der eine nimmt n Bandlogo, der andere ne Rose, ne keltische Rune, oder n Herzchen mit "Mutti" drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wichtig ist doch dass der ders trägt sich damit auseinandergesetzt hat, ihm es zu gefallen weiss und er damit ohne Reue rumlaufen kann. 

Denke mal mit nem Symbol in einem Tribal eingebettet kann man sicher sein Leben lang reuelos rumlaufen, und zur Not das Horde-Logo auch noch überstechen, falls man sich mal wirklich überhaupt nicht mehr wohl fühlt damit. 


Fans von egal welchen Sachen lassen sich doch seit jeher Motive ihrer Lieblinge stechen, als Zeichen ihrer Verbundenheit zb gegenüber ne Band oder nen Verein, oder wutever, benennen ihre Kinder nach Filmrollen zb. Leah und Luke, es soll auch kleine Legolas und Frodos geben...warum auch nicht...

so jung und so konservativ wie hier manche sind...da mach ich mir um die Cdu keine Sorgen dass denen mal die Wähler ausgehen...immer schön die Scheuklappen aufbehalten!


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (9. April 2008)

da gibts doch sicher nochmehr wow tattoo´s

lasst mal sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (9. April 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



war es schlechter sex?
oder wachsen dir gerade die ersten schamhaare? 

btw. sehr geiles tattoo wie viele andere bin ich auch ally denoch gefällt es mir sehr!
ein WoW tattoo würde ich mir auch noch iwo hinklatschen die beiden klingen vom Illidan im Nacken hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht!


----------



## Magothia (9. April 2008)

Ja, ja... WoW, eine Leidenschaft, die Leiden schafft!


----------



## Mortiferûs (9. April 2008)

Also bin zwar Ally aber finds echt schick
zumal wie schon gesagt wurde es einfach mit tribals verziert recht geil aussieht
No WoW zogger würden au sagen "hübsches tattoo"
nur weil wir hier wissen das es ein Symbol aus einem Game is sagen manche "wie bekloppt"
ich würde mich ehrlich nich trauen weil ich net wüsste ob es mir später immerno gefällt falls wow mal nich mehr is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danube (9. April 2008)

Servus. Also ich hab selber auch Tatoos, soll heißen ich weiß wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Mutig. naja gut Horde symbol is schon echt geil. ich würd mir nie das von den menschen machen XD.. Is aber echt nice, weil das ja für "normale Menschen" (also nicht WoWler) eher neutral is als irgendwas anderes.

2) Ich find das Motiv gut aber das Tatoo an sich find ich nich so prall. Es ist zu groß ansich, die Tribals passen nicht wirklich und das Tatoo sieht verlohren aus. weil die Tribals zu weit ausseinander sind und in der Mitte is...ja..nichts halt.

Vielleicht solltest du überlegen, ob du da noch was reinmachst...um den Platz der da noch is auszunutzen, sollte dann allerdings nicht gedrungen aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe grüße vom Healbot XD


----------



## Malakas (9. April 2008)

sweeeeeet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sieht sauber aus

glückwunsch ! 

ich hätte die tribals wegelassen und es innen auf den Arm gemacht ; )


----------



## Sukie (10. April 2008)

uiiii, das find ich echt schick *daumen hoch*

hm habe mich vor 5 Jahren ca. tätowieren lassen, ich nenn es mal "Jugendsünde" da ich es von nem kumpel hab machen lassen, der garkeine ahnung vom tätowieren hatte, nun was ist rausgekommen... eine hässliche ....elfe xD waaaaaaaaah -.- 

nun habsch überlegt... entweder weglasern (zu teuer) oder übertatowieren. Hm son allylogo wär eigentlich garnet schlecht... hm... *grübel*


----------



## Raefael (10. April 2008)

Kommt halt auf die Größe an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. April 2008)

Schwalor schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben nachdem ich mir jetzt mein Wowlogo habe stechen lassen
> würde ich gern wissen ob es da noch mehr "Verrückte" gibt .
> 
> 
> ...



total krank kann ich nur sagen..... was es doch immer für freaks gibt....


----------



## °Morgenröte° (10. April 2008)

Sieht echt schick aus Wie gesagt, Horde Logo passt halt zu Tribals etc.

Lg°Morgenröte° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Morgenröte° (10. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> total krank kann ich nur sagen..... was es doch immer für freaks gibt....



Naja, du hast eher die Probleme ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es sieht doch echt gut aus und wie Charcharot schon gesagt hat ist es für Outsider ein Normales Tribal!

Erst lesen dann Müll reden!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatalus (10. April 2008)

lump21 schrieb:


> ich finds total krank, kann so was verstehen und würde sowas auch NIE im leben machen! WOW ist ein SPIEL! Daran merkt man schon wie süchtig du bist. Dann fragt dich jemand: hey was isn das für n tatoo? deine Antwort: FÜR DIE HORDE! ist von WOW... was glaubst du wie das ankommt? ich sags dir: oh mein gott so n pc süchtiger der ist ja völlig weg, immer schön fernhalten von solchen leuten. Man ey das ist ein Spiel verdammt. Damit beweist du allen, dass du richtig richtig süchtig bist.
> 
> mit vielen zur realität holenden wünschen



Hmm ok wenn du sowas verstehen kannst, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Wir wissen jetzt auch das du das nie machen würdest, interessiert das jemanden? Mich nicht, muss dich leider enttäuschen.
Andere Leute lassen sich Fantasyfiguren stechen, oder Comicfiguren, oder Totenköpfe oder was es nicht noch so alles gibt. Sind die dann Fantasy, Simpsons oder Friedhofsüchtig? Eher nicht...Du solltest vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, das ein Tatto oder mehrere auch völlig wertlos von anderen betrachtet werden können, es gehört zum Lebensstil und erlaubt ist was gefällt.
Will ma sehen wie du einen von den HE sagst "lol bist du n suchti und krank, wie kannst du dir nur nen Motor aufn arm stechen lassen"....

b²t
Ich finds gut, sieht sauber gestochen aus und passt super zu den Tribals.
Und wenn einem ein Motiv gefällt ist es eh egal was andere darüber denken...

for the horde


----------



## Anburak-G (28. März 2010)

Das hier finde ich ziemlich gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thema mal aus der Versenkung hol' ^^


----------

